#ubuntu-il 2011-04-25
<penguin_> שיט,משה ?
<moshe742> כן
<penguin_> הוספתי דג
<penguin_> חחח
<penguin_> ללמעלה
<penguin_> אתה מכיר את זה?
<moshe742> יש משהו כמו וורמס אבל תחפש במאגרים, זה הכי פשוט
<penguin_> דג זהב כזה,לפאנל
<penguin_> חח
<penguin_> באיזה שפה אתה מפתח ללינוקס ?
<penguin_> באלי ללמוד לפתח , אבל בטח זה קשה אשש :(
<penguin_> נגיד אפליקציית שעון דיגיטלי שנדבקת לשולחן עבודה :D
<penguin_> למרות שזה בטוח קל,אבל עדיין זה נחמד חח
<penguin_> ?
<moshe742> אני כותב בפרל, אבל עדיין לא יודע לבנות משהו גרפי
<penguin_> אז איך אתה מציג את זה?
<moshe742> מצד שני, אפשר לעשות הכל דרך שורת פקודה בלינוקס כך שאת הבסיס אני יכול לעשות, ובמקביל ללמוד את הממשק לכתיבת החלק הגרפי
<penguin_> אם זה לא גראפי?
<moshe742> טקסטואלי, בטרמינל וכאלה
<penguin_> הבנתי ..
<penguin_> בא לי לעשות משהו מעניין,ובאובונטו אין הרבה מה לעשות
<penguin_> :\
<penguin_> למשל בחלונות,הייתי הולך עכשיו לשחק או משהו , או להכנס לאיזה תוכנת צילום וסתם לצלם ת'מסך עם שטויות
<penguin_> פה התוכנת צילום מבאסת,היא נותנת לך או לצלם או לצאת מהתוכנה חח
<moshe742> בטוח שיש משהו יותר רציני אבל פשוט לא מובנה, תחפש במאגרים...
<penguin_> גם מה שהורדתי לא מובנה
<penguin_> GTK Record my desktop
<moshe742> זה עושה רושם שבחלונות היית מחפש בגוגל ועושה דברים, ועכשיו כשזה יותר קל אתה לא עושה את זה:)
<penguin_> מה יותר קל מלחפש בגוגל , תוכנה לצילום מסך
<penguin_> או משחקים להורדה
<penguin_> זתומרת משחקים כבדים,
<penguin_> אם אתה מכיר
<penguin_> GTA
<penguin_> Asaasin's Creed
<penguin_> ועוד ועוד
<moshe742> אתה יכול לעשות את זה במאגרים ולהתקין משם, בלי להסתבך עם לבדוק שזו גרסה שמתאימה לחלונות שלך וכדומה
<penguin_> זה הכי פשוט
<penguin_> יש google earth ללינוקס ??
<penguin_> וואי אני לא מאמין חח
<penguin_> יש .
<moshe742> למה שלא יהיה? הרי בטח משתמשים בזה באנדרואיד וזה לינוקס אז מה הבעיה לעשות גרסה גם ללינוקס אמיתי?
<penguin_> שמעתי שגוגל רוצה לסגור את אנדרואיד :O
<penguin_> משה ?
<moshe742> ?
<penguin_> אה שניה,עד לכאן זה הלך בסדר
<penguin_> פשוט כל פעם שאני מוריד משהו באובונטו
<penguin_> אני לא יודע איך לפתוח אותו
<penguin_> כי זה קובץ tar.gz
<penguin_> :(
<moshe742> אל תוריד, תחפש את התוכנה במאגרים, אז אתה ישר מתקין
<penguin_> אבל נראה שגוגל אירת' בא בקובץ נורמלי
<moshe742> למה לך להסתבך עם האינטרנט אם אתה לא חייב??
<penguin_> ככה התרגלתי
<penguin_> :\
<moshe742> אז תתרגל מחדש, זה לא שלא צריך לחפש בגוגל, אבל צריך להתרגל לחפש קודם במאגרים
<moshe742> זה מקום בטוח יותר, נוח יותר והכל יעבוד יותר טוב מאשר אם תוריד מהרשת כי זה כבר בנוי לעבוד על המערכת שלך, זה נכון לכל לינוקס, לא רק אובונטו
<penguin_> אהא ..
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
<someone235> מישהו פה משתמש ב-gwibber?
<someone235> אני מנסה לגרום לו להראות לי נוטיפיקיישנס בפייסבוק וזה לא ממש מצליח
<i-pink> ?
<avishai> ‏מישהו פה משתמש בfacebook?
<moshe742> אני משתמש אבל ממש מעט, למה?
<i-pink> מה זה?
<avishai> ‏אני מנסה לגרום לו להראות לי נוטיפיקיישנס בגוויבר וזה לא ממש מצליח
<moshe742> אז מה הקשר לפייס?
<someone235> ?
<avishai> ‏סתם, נו. אין לי פייסבוק אפילו
<avishai> ‏מצ'עמם
<getafix28> באתי לומר לכם חג שמח
<getafix28> ולהודיע לכם שיחסית לפוטנציאל הגדול שיש לאתר הזה
<getafix28> והאפשרות למשיכת קהל יעד שיש פה
<getafix28> והניצול של כל אלו לא שווים כלום
<getafix28> אין פה תמיכה
<getafix28> אין פה כלום
<Shualdon> חג שמח גם לך
<Shualdon> ואתה מוזמן לעזור לנו לשנות את זה
<Shualdon> להתלונן כולם יכולים
<getafix28> אני רוצה
<getafix28> אבל אין פה מדריכים
<getafix28> שיכולים ללמד מישהו משהו
<getafix28> או שום דבר מועיל
<Shualdon> אז אתה מוזמן לכתוב
<getafix28> איך אני ילמד
<Shualdon> אתה יכול לבקש
<getafix28> ויוכל לעזור לאחרים
<getafix28> אם אין אף אחד שעונה על שאלות אפילו
<getafix28> אני ישנה את זה יודע מה
<getafix28> צודק
<Shualdon> That's the spirit
<Shualdon> :)
<getafix28> תראה עשיתי הרבה בוינדוס, ואת הכל למדתי בפורומים. ותמיד חשבתי שהחברים שלי שאומרים שאפשר להגיע יותר רחוק בלינוקסת קצת מושפעים. אבל לפני כמה ימים שהתקנתי לינוקס הבנתי שטעיתי
<getafix28> אבל חבל שלמקום הראשי בישראל ללינוקס
<getafix28> אין את המשאבים הנכונים
<Shualdon> תמיד אפשר לשפר
<Shualdon> ואם כולם יתלוננו ולא יעשו כלום אז לא יקרה כלום
<getafix28> יהיה טוב חבר
<getafix28> אתה צודק
<Shualdon> ברגע שתצא הגרסה הבאה אני עושה מסריך וידאו להתקנה
<Shualdon> מדריך
<Shualdon> כמו שעשיתי ל-10.04
<getafix28> אבל השאלה אם מישהו צריך מדריך להתקנה
<getafix28> כאילו אם אתה מגיע למצב שאתה יושב מול לינוקס
<getafix28> ב99 אחוז מהפעמים אתה תדע איך להריץ התקנה
<getafix28> של כל דבר כמעט
<Shualdon> אם יש לך רעיון למדריך וידאו אחר
<Shualdon> דבר איתי
<Shualdon> אני אחראי על המשתמש ביוטיוב
<getafix28> אני מוכן
<getafix28> לבצע הפצה
<getafix28> שתופיע ל20 אחוז מהפייסבוקים בארץ
<getafix28> על הקיר
<getafix28> או דרכם
<getafix28> לכל מה שתרצו
<getafix28> דרך חברים שלהם
<getafix28> אבל אני גם רוצה שיהיה לזה טעם
<getafix28> חייב להשיג לפה כמה תותחים שירצו לעזור
<Shualdon> אני רק רוצה להגיד לך שבמקרים שהרבה חברים שלי מפיצים את אותו שירות אז אני מנחש שזה וירוס ולא נכנס
<i-pink> ?
<getafix28> זה לא וירוס אחי
<Shualdon> אני יודע
<Shualdon> אבל זה נראה כמו
<getafix28> פעם זה היה
<getafix28> היום כבר לא
<Shualdon> וזה כבר מרתיע
<getafix28> היום אנחנו משהו יותר גדול
<getafix28> שיש לו כוח
<Shualdon> לא צריך לעשות פוטש בפייסבוק
<Shualdon> i-pink: בוקר!
<getafix28> אנחנו יכולים לעשות פרסום לקרח ועדיין להצליח
<getafix28> בוקר טוב וחג שמח
<Shualdon> אני חושב שכדאי להכין מדריכים
<Shualdon> אם זה מה שהפריע לך
<Shualdon> להפיץ זו משימה אחרצת
<getafix28>  אם יש דברים כמו התקנות לעשות להם מדריכים אני ישמח
<getafix28> אבל דברים מורכבים אני יצטרך ללמוד קודם
<Shualdon> תהנהנ והצלחה
<Shualdon> תהנה*
<getafix28> :)
<Shualdon> אגב, יש לנו גם רשימת תפוצה
<getafix28> אתם צריכים
<getafix28> לפי דעתי
<Shualdon> וזה טוב לדברים חשובים שהצ'אט לא יראו כי לא כולם נמצאים
<getafix28> המנהלים בכל אופן
<getafix28> אני סתם אחד שהתחיל שלשום
<getafix28> לבקש מפורום תפוס
<getafix28> תפוז
<getafix28> ו כספ
<getafix28> fxp
<getafix28> וכל פורום שעונה בעברית לבוא ולעזור כי בסך הכל יש מטרה משותפת
<getafix28> כי מדריכים להתקין את האובונטו לא יעשו פה את העבודה
<getafix28> כל ילד יכול להבין איך מתקינים
<getafix28> מדריכי רשתות
<getafix28> אבטחת מידע
<getafix28> דברים כאלה
<Shualdon> אז מה אתה מציע?
<getafix28> תן לי 20 דק אחי אני חוזר ואומר לך ב דיוק
<Shualdon> בכיף
<Shualdon> אני הולך לאכול
<Shualdon> BBL
<GuySoft> עקיבה נמצא כאן?:
<getafix28> רבי חנניה בן מעלאל
<Shualdon> getafix28: ו....
<getafix28> שלדון?
<getafix28> שמע אחי
<getafix28> לפי דעתי
<getafix28> צריך קודם כל ללכת לפורמים
<getafix28> כל מי שעוסק בלינוקס
<getafix28> ולהודיע שיש קהילה חיה פה
<getafix28> שצריכה עזרה
<Shualdon> אני מציע שנחזק אותנו פה
<Shualdon> ואז נפנה לאחרים ונבקש שיפנו
<getafix28> אבל איך תחזק אותנו פה אחי
<Shualdon> מדריכים
<Shualdon> עדכונים שוטפים
<Shualdon> ולא פעם ב....
<getafix28> אני יתחיל להכין מדריכים
<Shualdon> בכיף
<getafix28> שלפי דעתי אני צריך כרגע
<getafix28> אני יתחיל ללמוד את הא.ב ויתחיל לעשות מדריכים
<avihay_> and it needs to be done without massive usage of desktop effects, or even virtual desktops, because it's alien to most users(or so I think).
<penguin> :)
<penguin> יש פה מישהו ?
<penguin> יש פה מישהו ??
<Shualdon> כן
<penguin> תראה,כשאני לוחץ פרינט-סקרין
<penguin> זה מצלם את המסך
<penguin> הבעיה היא,שאין לי אפשרות לשמור JPG
<penguin> איך אפשר לשמור כJPG ולא PNG
<Shualdon> פשוט תשנה את הסיומת
<penguin> שיניתי,אבל כשאני נכנס לתמונה אין אפשרות להציג אותה
<Esther32> שלום
<Shualdon> Esther32: שלום
<Esther32> יש לי בעיה עם הסאונד, מישהו יכול לעזור?
<Esther32> אני נכנסת ליוטוב או כל דבר אחר שאמור להשמיע מוזיקה, לא רק בדפדפן
<Esther32> ואין סאונד
<Esther32> נכנסתי להעדפות השמע
<Esther32> יש שם לשונית יישומים
<Esther32> והיא ריקה
<Shualdon> איזה מחשב זה?
<Shualdon> נייד/נייח?
<Esther32> נייח
<Shualdon> אוקי
<penguin> ווידאת שזה לא על מיוט בטעות ?
<Esther32> זה לא
<Esther32> ואגב, כדי לוודא שזאת לא בעיית דרייברים, רואים בלשונית של המקרופון תזוזות כשאני עושה רעש
<Esther32> בעבר היה לי צליל, רק לאחרונה זה הפסיק לעבוד
<penguin> כן אבל המיקרופון הוא אינפוט ולך יש בעיה באווטפוט ..
<Shualdon> Esther32: תפתחי טרמינל
<Shualdon> ותרשמי שם
<Shualdon> alsamixer
<Shualdon> יש?
<Esther32> $ alsamixer cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<Shualdon> :X
<Shualdon> זה הדבר היחיד שהוא רשם?
<Esther32> נכון
<Shualdon> אוקי...
<Shualdon> לכי לכפתור ש להסאונד
<Esther32> אוקי...
<Shualdon> ותלכי לsound preferences
<Shualdon> יש?
<Esther32> כן
<Shualdon> אגב, מערכת באנגלית או בעברית?
<Esther32> עברית
<Esther32> כנראה הפחדתי אותו...
<penguin> חחח
<penguin> בטח בעיית חיבור קלה ..
<Shualdon> בלע
<penguin> דאגנו לך
<penguin> חחחח
<Shualdon> יש לי בעיות ברשת..
<Shualdon> Esther32: בכל מקרה, שאלתי מה שפת המערכת שלך
<Shualdon> זה הדבר האחרון שראיתי
<Esther32> [18:18] <Esther32> עברית
<Shualdon> הא אה
<Shualdon> אוקיי
<Shualdon> אז בטאב של החומרה, מה רשום?
<Esther32> Internal audio
<Esther32> פלט אחד / קלט אחד
<Esther32> Analog Stereo Duplex
<Esther32> כל אלה זו רק אפשרות אחת, שהיא זו שמסומנת
<Shualdon> אוקי
<Esther32> יש עוד אפשרות שזה רק עם קלט, אבל זו המצלמת רשת...
<Shualdon> ככה צריך
<Shualdon> מה רשום בטאב של הפלט?
<Shualdon> אם ככה תצרגמו את זה
<Esther32> Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<Esther32> utfi fl ;rdnu t; wv
<Shualdon> פה הכל נראה בסדר...
<Esther32> ואכן כך תרגמו את זה
<Shualdon> לכי חזרה לטאב של החומרה
<Shualdon> למטה יש כפתור של הדיקה של הרמקולים
<Shualdon> בדיקה
<Shualdon> תנסי את זה
<Esther32> אין לי כפתור כזה
<Shualdon> בטאב של החומרה
<Esther32> כן
<Shualdon> למטה
<Shualdon> אין?
<Esther32> אין לי
<Esther32> אין
<Esther32> למטה יש לי פרופיל
<Esther32> עם אפשרויות בחירה
<Shualdon> ולידו יש כפתור
<Esther32> אולי זה בגלל שאני בגרסה 10.04
<Shualdon> לא?
<Shualdon> הא
<Esther32> אז מה אפשר לעשות?
<Shualdon> אולי..
<Shualdon> אי פעם הסאונד עבד?
<Shualdon> זו התקנה חדשה?
<moshe742> מישהו יודע איך ניתן לשמור קובץ מצגת בפקודה מהטרמינל? אני צריך לשנות את הסוג של הקובץ ולכן צריך לשמור באמצעות save as
<Shualdon> הסאונד אי פעם עבד?
<penguin> מישהו יודע איך אפשר לקחת תמונה של כל המסך אבל בסיומת ג'יי פי ג'י ? :)
<Esther32> לא התקנה חדשה ולא מזמן הסאונד עבד
<Shualdon> Esther32: אה הא.... יכול להיות שזו בעיה בחומרה?
<Esther32> penguin: shutter
<Shualdon> כלומר- הרמקולים?
<moshe742> Esther32, הסאונד עבד מהקופסה בעבר?
<Esther32> Shualdon: אני בספק, חומרה חדשה לגמרי
<Esther32> כן
<Shualdon> :X
<Shualdon> עשית משהו ואז הרמקולים הפסיקו לעבוד? עדכנת את המערכת? התקנת משהו חדש?
<penguin> תודה רבה אני אנסה את shutter
<penguin> :)
<moshe742> מישהו יודע תשובה לשאלה שלי בינתיים?
<Esther32> Shualdon: אולי עדכנתי.. אבל לא נראה לי
<moshe742> Esther32, בדקת עם לייב סידי שהסאונד עובד עדיין? לוודא שזו לא בעית חומרה
<Esther32> moshe742: לא בדקתי
<Esther32> אני אבדוק
<Esther32> Shualdon: אני מנסה מלייב סידי
<Esther32> כבר כאן
<Shualdon> סבבה
<moshe742> Shualdon, הבעיה שיש לך זה על המחשב שהיא עליו כרגע?
<Shualdon> ?
<moshe742> הבעיה בסאונד
<Shualdon> תשאל אותה
<moshe742> Esther32, הבעיה בסאונד היא במחשב שאת עליו כרגע?
<Esther32> כן
<moshe742> והבעיה היא שאת לא שומעת כלום, נכון?
<Esther32> כן
<moshe742> פשוט לדעת את הפרטים
<Esther32> והסאונד לא מושתק
<Esther32> אבל לא מוצגת שום תוכנה שמשמיעה משהו
<Esther32> כשאני ביוטוב וכו'
<Esther32> כבר כאן...
<moshe742> רגע, מה את רואה כשאת מריצה את הפקודה alsamixer
<Esther32> ....
<Esther32> לוגים.
<moshe742> לוגים?
<moshe742> למה הכוונה?
<Esther32> תקרא לוגים :P
<Shualdon> כבר שאלתי אותה
<moshe742> טוב, נראה מה התשובה שלה עם הלייב סידי
<Shualdon> התקנתי את גנום של על מכונה וירטואלית עם 11.04...
<Shualdon> לא רק שזה כנראה לא עובד טוב על מכונה וירטואלית
<moshe742> ו...? (אני מניח שאתה מדבר על גנום 3)
<Shualdon> זה גם הרס לי את 11.04
<Shualdon> ואין לי יוניטי
<Shualdon> כן
<moshe742> כן, שמעתי שגנום 3 לא עובד כמו שצריך עם יוניטי משום מה, ענין של ה-API
<Shualdon> Ddorda: בוקר טוב חבוב
<Ddorda> Shualdon: בוקר מצוין
<Shualdon> בלע
<moshe742> מה קורה לך כל הזמן עף החוצה?
<Shualdon> בעיות ברשת
<Shualdon> מוריד כמה דברים
<Esther32> here you do see the application on the applications tab
<Esther32> however, there are still no sound
<moshe742> והסאונד עבד בעבר דרך לייב סידי, כן?
<moshe742> you are able to read hebrew now, right?
<Shualdon> יש לך אולי איזה אוזניות שאת יכולה לחבר?
<Esther32> yes
<Esther32> and yes, i had sound in past
<moshe742> אוקי, כמעט בודאות הבעיה היא ענין של חומרה, אבל ננסה עוד כמה דברים, האם עכשיו יש לך פלט לפקודה alsamixer
<moshe742> אני לא זוכר אם זה צריך להיות על 10.04 בברירת מחדל או לא
<Esther32> same
<moshe742> אוקי, כנראה זה לא מובנה ב-10.04
<moshe742> מה האפשרויות שיש לך ברמקול למעלה של הקוד ושם sound preferences
<moshe742> בטאב של output
<Esther32> moshe742: Mute all?
<moshe742> אני לא רוצה שתשתיקי את הקול, אני רוצה לראות אם המערכת מזהה את הכרטיס קול שלך
<moshe742> כנסי ל-system>preferences>sound
<moshe742> זה אותו המקום, שם כנסי לטאב שכתבתי למעלה
<Esther32> what tab?
<moshe742> input
<moshe742> no, output
<moshe742> צריך את הטאב output
<Esther32> okay...
<Esther32> and tahn?
<moshe742> מה המערכת רושמת לך שם? איזה כרטיס קול אם בכלל?
<Esther32> moshe742: please check my dialiog with Shualdon, i just did all that proccess....
<moshe742> אני אבדוק, אבל לא מזיק לראות אם המידע עכשיו שונה ממה שהיה קודם
<Esther32> it's the same
<moshe742> אוקי, מה הפלט של aplay --list-devices
<moshe742> או לפחות האם הוא מזהה שיש כרטיס קול?
<Esther32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598780/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<moshe742> אוקי, אני לא יודע למה זה לא עובד לך אבל בהנחה וזו לא בעית חומרה אני מקווה שאני יכול לפתור את זה
<Esther32> too bad i dont have headphones so i could check if it's the hardware
<moshe742> האם יש לך את הקובץ /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Esther32> i do
<moshe742> על הכונן הקשיח או בלייב?
<Esther32> live
<moshe742> אני צריך שתיכנסי לקובץ הזה בכונן הקשיח ותוסיפי בו משהו שאגיד לך, בהנחה וזו לא בעית חומרה אני מאמין שזה צריך לפתור לך את הבעיה
<moshe742> כנסי למחיצה הראשית שעל הכונן שלך
<moshe742> טוב, טעות שלי, אני לא מוצא את מה שאני צריך למצוא כדי לעזור
<penguin> משה , אתה יודע איך לצלם תמונה של כל שולחן העבודה בפורמט JPG ??
<moshe742> לא ממש, למה אתה רוצה דווקא JPG?
<moshe742> אתה גם תמיד יכול להמיר את הקובץ עם גימפ אחרי הצילום
<penguin> כי PNG סתם שוקל המון
<penguin> אין אבל משהו מובנה לשמירה ב-JPG
<penguin> ?
<moshe742> לא שידוע לי
<penguin> כי סתם לפתוח כל רגע את ה-GIMP וזה .. :(
<moshe742> אני מניח שאתה יכול להשתמש ב-convert אבל זה אותו עיקרון, רק בממשק שורת פקודה
<penguin> מגניב,אפשר בפקודה להפוך PNG ל- JPG ?
<penguin> מה הפקודה ? :D
<moshe742> אני חושב שכן, אני יודע שאפשר להפוך תמונות ל-PDF ככה
<Esther32> im with headphones and i cant hear anything
<moshe742> תבדוק עם man
<penguin> man ? :O
<moshe742> Esther32, יש לך חלונות על המחשב הזה?
<moshe742> אני כמעט בטוח שזו בעית חומרה, אבל קצת קשה לדעת כי אני לא מכיר את הכרטיס המדויק שיש לך
<penguin> וואי משה אתה גדול !
<penguin> שיחקתי עם זה קצת ועליתי על הפקודה
<penguin> משה ? :D
<moshe742> כן
<penguin> קודם כל עליתי על הפקודה וזה עובד ,
<moshe742> שמחתי לעזור
<penguin> ואמ.. איך אני יכול לפנות אלייך ישירות בצ'אט?
<moshe742> אני יודע שזה עובד, לכן אמרתי לך:)
<penguin> זתומרת יש פעמים שאתה פונה אליי ואז אתה בצבע אדום כזה ..
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון לפנות אלי?
<moshe742> אתה צריך לכתוב את הניק שלי
<penguin> moshe742 : בדיקה בדיקה :)
<penguin> אתה רואה אותי בצבע אדום ?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אבל למה אתה צריך את זה?
<penguin> סתם לידע כללי חחח
<penguin> :D
<penguin> אני חושב שהפקודה הזו שימושית .
<penguin> של ה-Convert
<penguin> אולי אני אעשה על זה מדריכון ?
<penguin> של צילום תמונות והפיכת פורמטים
<penguin> אפשר לעשות את זה גם עם סרטונים ?
<moshe742> עשיתי סקריפט עם זה פעם, משהו ממש קצר להמרה של קבצי תמונה ל-PDF
<moshe742> לא יודע, אני לא מכיר את זה כמו שצריך
<penguin> הבנתי
<penguin> טוב אני אנסה :D
<penguin> איך אני יודע לאיזה פורמטים אני יכול להמיר ?
<penguin> יש פה מישהו ??
<penguin> משה ?
<penguin> moshe742 , פה ?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> penguin, ?
<penguin> שמע
<penguin> אתה עובד ב-11.04 ?
<penguin> מצד אחד בא לי לשדרג מצד שני אני מפחד שיהיו מלא באגים שלא יאפשרו לי לעבוד בכלל .
<moshe742> יש לי את 11.04 אבל לא עברתי סופית
<penguin> ואיך הוא ?
<penguin> היא * :)
<moshe742> יש לי מותקן 10.10 על הנייח ועל הנייד גם את 11.04
<penguin> וזה עובד נורמלי ?
<moshe742> בסה"כ כן
<penguin> אין באגים משמעותיים ?
<moshe742> אבל אני לא באמת יכול להמליץ או לא להמליץ עליה
<penguin> הבנתי,טוב אני רוצה גם למחוק את המחיצה של לינוקס בכלל ולהקצות לה 35 ג'יגה במקום 50 , כי אני צריך קצת יותר מקום לחלונות ...
<penguin> אני מקווה שזה לא יעשה לי בעיות
<moshe742> לא עשיתי הרבה איתה בינתיים\ אני מקווה שברביעי אני אראה איך היא ואנסה את ליברה אופיס בלימודים
<moshe742> במקרה הגרוע אתה תמיד יכול להתקין מחדש את 10.10 או 10.04
<penguin> יש לי דיסק שהזמנתי של 10.10
<penguin> איזה באסה שכבר לא מגיעים דיסקים .. חחח
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה שוב?
<moshe742> והאם אתה מגיע למפגש של הקהילה ביום ה' הקרוב?
<penguin> אני מחולון :D
<penguin> רבע שעה אני חוזר .. סליחה :(
<moshe742> אז אני יכול להביא לך דיסק בכל מקרה, אני גם מהמרכז (אור יהודה)
<penguin> אין לי בעיה של להוריד או משהו,חחח פשוט אהבתי שהם שולחים את זה עם העטיפות :P
<moshe742> קבוצות הלוקו עדיין יקבלו, כך שאנחנו רק צריכים להתארגן איך שהוא לעשות את המשלוחים
<penguin> אה מגניבב..
<salvatore> buona sera
<salvatore> mi presento mi chiamo salvatore e da poco che uso ubuntu
<salvatore> posso avere un piccolissimo aiuto da parte vostra
<moshe742> i think you are on the wrong forum, here we speak hebrew, not what ever you speak
<salvatore> sera
<getafix28> יש פה מישהו
<Hoborg> getafix28: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<getafix28> הרובוט הזה מטורף
<moshe742> כן, אבל לא לעוד הרבה זמן:)
<getafix28> חחחחחח אתם מוצאים לו פסיכיאטר?
<getafix28> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> getafix28: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> Hoborg תתנהג בהתאם
<asw3> חובורג תהיה בשקט אתה.
<getafix28> משה
<moshe742> כן?
<getafix28> מה זה אומר לעשות בלאקליסט לדרייבר?
<moshe742> שלא ישתמש בו, כי נניח שהוא גורם לבעיות וכאלה
<getafix28> נגיד אמרו לי לאתר קובץ
<getafix28> 123.ko
<getafix28> ומצאתי אותו
<getafix28> ואני מעוניין להעביר אותו מקום
<getafix28> מה הפקודה להעביר אותו נגיד לשולחן עבודה
<getafix28> ?
<getafix28> יש דבר כזה?
<moshe742> mv אם אתה במסוף
<getafix28> כי הוא רושם לי אין תיקיה כזאת דסקטופ
<moshe742> ותמיד יש פקודה לעשות דברים בלינוקס
<moshe742> אתה על מערכת בעברית או באנגלית?
<getafix28> אנגלית
<getafix28> אני מעוניין להעביר קובץ מסויים
<moshe742> ואתה מאיית נכון את השמות כולל אותיות קטנות וגדולות?
<getafix28> ולהריץ איזה פאטצ'
<getafix28> אתה תוכל לחכות לי 3 דקות אחי אני יריץ את זה מחדש?
<moshe742> לדוגמה דסקטופ כתוב Desktop ולא עם אות קטנה בהתחלה
<getafix28> אהה הבנתי אותךך
<getafix28> זה ממש חשוב?
<moshe742> כן
<getafix28> כלומר אות קטנה תיצור בלאגן?
<getafix28> יפה
<moshe742> אם היא לא אמורה להיות שם אז כן
<getafix28> הדבר הזה מפתיע אותי כל פעם מחדש
<getafix28> גם ככה הוא לא נותן לי את זה אחי
<moshe742> תעתיק לפה את הפקודה שאתה מנסה להריץ
<getafix28> getafix28-08@getafix:~$ mv rtl8187.ko to Desktop mv: target `Desktop' is not a directory getafix28-08@getafix:~$ locate rtl8187.ko /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko getafix28-08@getafix:~$ rtl8187.ko rtl8187.ko: command not found getafix28-08@getafix:~$
<moshe742> או יותר טוב, מה השגיאה שהוא נותן לך
<moshe742> מה הפקודה המדויקת שאתה כותב לו?
<getafix28> mv rtl.ko to Desktop
<getafix28> rtl8187
<moshe742> אתה אמור לכתוב לו mv /path/to/rtl.ko /new/path
<moshe742> כלומר להזין נתיב מלא ב-2 המקרים, זה הכי פשוט להסביר (יש עוד דרכים, אבל זו הכי בטוחה)
<getafix28> הבנתי אחי
<getafix28> אני ינסה את זה
<getafix28> ויש לך מושג איך מריצים פאטצצ'?
<getafix28> כאילו נראה לי שהצלחתי פעם אחת
<getafix28> אבל עכשיו משום מה הוא לא נותן
<getafix28> אולי זה כי עוד לא עשיתי בלאקליסט
<moshe742> אני לא יודע איך מריצים פאטצ' אבל צריך להיות לך הסבר במה שהורדת לדעתי
<getafix28> אבל אך אני נותן לו את הנתיב המלא לתיקיה דקסקטופ
<getafix28> הצלחתי אתה גדול
<getafix28> חחח
<moshe742> לרוב הנתיב המלא הוא /home/username/Desktop
<getafix28> משה אני מרגיש שאני מטריד אותך
<getafix28> אבל בבקשה בבקשה תגיד לי אם זה הגיוני בתור משהו שאפשר להריץ בקונסול
<getafix28> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rtl8187&DokuWiki=86092da4940b418c5d7a0280caabcf70
<getafix28> כאילו יש שם שני קישורים לפאטצ'ים
<getafix28> זה רץ ללא ספק
<getafix28> אבל אני מקבל את השגיאה הזאת
<getafix28> root@getafix:/home/getafix28-08#  , txrate); bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<getafix28> זה גרוע נשמע
<moshe742> אתה צריך את 2.6.29 ומעלה
<moshe742> לדעתי
<getafix28> כלום לא עובד בזבזלזבז הזה
<getafix28> לא נורא
<getafix28> יהיה טוב
<getafix28> יש דברים אחרים ללמוד
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-26
<getafix28> משה בבקשה אתה פה?
<getafix28> מי פההה
<getafix28> זהו אני מת
<getafix28> מישהו פה יודע איפה אפשר לראות את כל הדרייברים המותקנים?
<New0> איזה דרייברים?
<New0> getafix28 ?
<getafix28> ניסיתי להתקין פאטצ'
<getafix28> לכרטיס רשת שלי
<getafix28> rtl8187
<getafix28> ובסוף יצא שהוא לא מגיב בכלל
<getafix28> אני רוצה להסיר את מה שעשיתי
<getafix28> איך עושים את זה
<New0> איזה מערכת יש לך?
<New0> ואיזה פאצ'?
<getafix28> 10.10
<New0> ותרשה לי לומר לך משהו... אם אני יצליח לעזור לך סבבה אם לא (אני הרבה זמן לא התעסקתי עם לינוקס (אובונטו) אז... סבבה אחי?
<New0> ואתה מנסה להתקין דרייבר לכ.רשת?
<getafix28> ifconfig wlan0 down	  rmmod r8187 rtl8187 2>/dev/null wget http://dl.aircrack-ng.org/drivers/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.zip unzip rtl8187_linux_26.1010.zip cd rtl8187_linux_26.1010.0622.2006/ wget http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/rtl8187_2.6.27.patch wget http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/rtl8187_2.6.32.patch tar xzf drv.tar.gz tar xzf stack.tar.gz patch -Np1 -i rtl8187_2.6.27.patch patch -Np1 -i rtl8187_2.6.32.patch make make install
<getafix28> כן אחי
<New0> אם אתה יכול קצת לומר לי מה הסיפור בקצרה זה יעזור לי, כי בעבר התעסקתי קצת עם זה
<getafix28> לפני כמה שנים גם אני קצת התעסקתי עם זה
<getafix28> שהייתי צריך כמה רשתות
<getafix28> אז הייתי עובר wep
<getafix28> uvacug v,eb,h khbuex
<getafix28> והשבוע התקנתי שוב לינוקס
<New0> רגע את מנסה לעבוד עם BT?
<getafix28> אז רציתי לנסות את זה על הרשת שלי
<New0> או רק הכלי ההוא של אבטחת מידע?
<getafix28> מה זה bt
<New0> אוקי מה המטרה שלך?
<getafix28> אני לא מכיר מושגים בכלל
<getafix28> עכשיו המטרה שלי
<getafix28> להסיר את כל הדרייברים שהתקנתי עד היום
<getafix28> ולהתחיל הכל מהתחלה
<getafix28> בלי פורמט כמובן
<New0> BT זה בעצם מערכת הפעלה מבוססת אובונטו שיש לה כבר את כל הכלים לבדיקת אבטחת aircrack-ng וכל מה שרצית
<getafix28> אני עובד רק איתה אחי
<getafix28> אבל עכשיו
<New0> אה אה אוקי. ניסית קצת גוגל?
<getafix28> אין לי בכלל כרטיס מזוהה חחח
<getafix28> שמע
<getafix28> ניסיתי הכל
<getafix28> כתבתי אפילו
<getafix28> ל10 פורומים
<getafix28> אני כמעט בטוח שהבעיה בדרייבר
<New0> תיזהר לא לקבל קיק עכשיו
<getafix28> ואני רוצה להסיר אותו לגמרי
<New0> אל תקליד יותר מ 5 -6 שורות בדקה
<getafix28> למה קיק?
<New0> הובורג
<getafix28> חחחחחח הוא מטורף
<New0> יאפ
<getafix28> חחחחחח
<New0> יש איזה פקודה שאומרת לך איזה חומרה יש לך על המחשב
<New0> מכיר?
<getafix28> אז איך עושים זאת אחי יש לך מושג? איך אני יכול נגיד לחפש את כל הדרייברים שיש לי במחשב
<getafix28> כן נתקלתי בה שהתחלתי לקרוא ואני מחפש אותה שוב ולא מוצא
<New0> lspci, ls זה להציג משהו
<New0> ls = dir for Dir and Files, lspci = dir the PCI Hardware, lscpu = display the CPU וכן הלאה
<New0> מובן?
<getafix28> לא נראה לי שהכרטיס מופיע
<getafix28> הוא מחובר בusb
<getafix28> אז אני צריך lsusb?
<getafix28> ננסה לא עולה כסף
<getafix28> חחחחח
<getafix28> תותח אתה
<getafix28> מצאתי אותו
<getafix28> עכשיו איך אני מגיע בעצם לדרייברים שלו
<New0> מעולה
<getafix28> פשש
<New0> אתה רואה שם איזה דרייבר מותקן לו אני חושב
<New0> אחי מכיר את החבר הטוב שלך?
<getafix28> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<getafix28> לא נראה לי שרשום
<getafix28> גוגל?
<New0> יפה
<New0> תותח אתה. כאן או בכלל ב IRC אנשים יכוונו אותך לא כולם ילמדו אותך
<New0> חדש באובונטו?
<getafix28> כן אבל אתה יודע כמה חרטות אתה עובר עד שאתה מוצא משהו טוב
<getafix28> כן השבוע התקנתי אמרתי לך
<getafix28> אחי אתה לא יכול להגיד לי איך מסירים את הדרייברים שקשורים אליו?
<New0> תדע לך משהו אני לא ממש ייצא לי להתעסק עם אובונטו כמו ווינדוס
<getafix28> גם אני
<New0> לכן אין לי הרבה נסיון עם זה. אבל מה שכן אני יכול לנסות להדריך אותך איך לנסות למצוא את זה
<getafix28> ואני מרגיש שבזבזתי הרבה
<getafix28> כי וינדוס כל ילד יכול
<New0> בזה יש לי טיפ טיפה נסיון
<getafix28> איך אחי
<getafix28> אני ישמח לזה יותר
<getafix28> כי סך הכל יש לי פה עוד 20 כרטיסי רשת
<getafix28> אני מחפש ידע אני לא באמת רוצה לפרוץ לשכן
<New0> יפה אחי. אובונטו ובכלל לינוקס זה אחלה מערכת הפעלה, השאלה אם יש לך כוח ללמוד אותה כמה חודשים
<getafix28> יש לי שנה חופשית
<getafix28> חחח
<New0> אני לא אמרתי שזה מה שאתה מנסה לעשות, אלא אני רק מנסה לומר לך טיפה על הנסיון בן ה 3 חודשים שהיה לי עם אובונטו
<getafix28> רק ללמוד
<New0> שנה חופשית מגניב
<getafix28> אני יודע אחי
<New0> אוקי תנסה דרייבר לאובונטו
<New0> ועוד משהו אתה מסתדר טוב עם אנגלית?
<getafix28> כן
<New0> אז תדע לך שעם האנגלית תתקדם יותר טוב ויותר מהיר מאשר עברית
<New0> כי... כולם עצלניים
<getafix28> כן זה ברור
<getafix28> השאלה שלי
<getafix28> אם אני ימצא עכשיו את הדרייבר
<getafix28> ויתקין אותו
<getafix28> אין צורך בהסרה של הדרייבר הישן הבעייתי?
<New0> לכן מה שלא יעזרו לך פה בטח יעזרו לך ב #ubuntu ולא ב #ubuntu-il אלא אם כן קרה לך נס
<New0> אתה משתמש עם דרייבר אחד
<New0> אוקי
<getafix28> זה אומר שיש צורך לאתר את הדרייבר הבעייתי או שאין צורך חח?
<New0> אתה יודע מה בא עכשיו נתחיל מהתחלה אבל תפסיק שנייה עם השאלות שלך מה אתה צריך, ותשנה את הגישה ל... איך אני יכול ללמוד/למצוא מידע מסויים אוקי?
<New0> כי אף אחד (יש יוצאי דופן) לא יעזור לך צעד אחרי צעד
<New0> מתאים לך?
<getafix28> מתאים אחי
<New0> אם כן בא נצא לדרך ונחפש ביחד איך לפתור את הבעיה שיש לך כרגע במחשב
<New0> עכשיו אתה רוצה לדעת איזה דרייבר יש לך נכון?
<getafix28> כן
<New0> !g ubuntu display driver
<Hoborg> The open source ATI driver (xserver-xorg-video-ati) - Community ... - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<getafix28> מה זה אומר ה!g
<getafix28> bash: !g: event not found
<New0> פקודה להובורג לחפש את הסטרינג בגוגל
<New0> מחרוזת
<getafix28> אהה
<getafix28> חחח ואני מריץ את זה בטרמינל כמו טמבל
<New0> BRB אתה יודע מה זה? :)
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> ככה לומדים
<getafix28> צודק אחי
<New0> Be Right Back = אני כבר יחזור
<getafix28> נכנסתי לאתר שהוא נתן
<getafix28> סבבה אני פה באתר הזה
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> ריקנתי מכולה :)
<getafix28> !g ubuntu rtl8187 driver
<Hoborg> TUTORIAL: Installing driver RTL8187, r8187, rt2800usb on Ubuntu ... - http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0
<getafix28> חחחח
<getafix28> אתה רואה הוא לוקח אותי לאיפה שדפקו אותי מלכתחילה
<getafix28> שרק חיברתי אותו הוא עבד
<getafix28> האובונטו עדכן דרייברים דרך כבל רשת רגיל והופ התחיל לעבוד לבד
<getafix28> יש סיכוי שיש באג בדף הראשון שגוגל יקדם לנו בנושא הזה?
<New0> אוקי אחי זה לא טוב לך
<getafix28> hoborg תצפה לתביעה
<New0> אחחח
<getafix28> חחחחח
<New0> טוב שמע אחי
<New0> אתה רואה את הכותרת למעלה?
<getafix28> איזה?
<New0> בדף שאתה צופה
<getafix28> ubuntu
<getafix28> צ'אט?
<New0> האם פתחת את הלינק שהובורג כתב לך?
<getafix28> כן
<getafix28> יש לי אותה במועדפים משלשום
<New0> תראה מה כתוב למעלה בדף
<getafix28> TUTORIAL: Installing driver RTL8187, r8187, rt2800usb on Ubuntu Jaunty and Lucid
<New0> tutorial installing drivr......
<New0> יפה
<getafix28> דה דה
<New0> מה כתוב בסוף?
<New0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<New0> עכשיו תסתכל פה
<New0> ^
<New0> ותראה משהו יפה ותלמד
<New0> תחפש ubuntu Jaunty  וגם את lucid ותראה על איזה גירסאות הוא מדבר
<getafix28> שניה שניה אחי אני פה ערבבת את כולי
<New0> אוקי אחי BRB
<getafix28> and Maverick
<getafix28> זה לא הגרסה שלי?
<getafix28> 10.10
<getafix28> וואו
<getafix28> כתוב פה משהו על הבעיה שהייתה לי
<getafix28> לפני שהלך לגמרי הכרטיס חחח
<New0> היי חזרתי
<New0> איפה כתוב לך משהו על הבעייה?
<getafix28> (also patched for fixing issues --> "fixed-channel -1")
<New0> טוב אחי לבנתיים תנסה לחפש באינטרנט (גוגל) אני לבנתיים ממשיך עם הלימודים שלחי
<getafix28> היה לי בעיה שהוא תקוע על -1
<New0> אה אוקי לכן הוא לא עבד?
<getafix28> כן אבל עכשיו אני תקוע בזה שהכרטיס בכלל לא מגיב
<getafix28> טוב אחי אני לא יפריע לך אני בטח יסתדר
<getafix28> תודה על הכל
<New0> רק שניה אתה מנסה להשתמש עם WIRELESS של UBS
<New0> ?
<New0> אתה לא מפריע לי, אלא אני גם ככה לומד עכשיו זה כולא PHP לא לימודים לאוניברסירה
<New0> *אוניברסיטה
<getafix28> fi
<getafix28> כן
<getafix28> יואסבי
<getafix28> אין דרך
<New0> אבל פשוט אתה הרבה זמן לא הגבת לכן אני אמרתי לך את מה שאמרתי זזהו
<getafix28> להסיר את כל החבילות
<getafix28> ?
<getafix28> ואת כל הדרייברים?
<getafix28> הכל הכל?
<New0> מה הדרייבר האחרון שהתקנל?
<New0> *שהתקנת
<getafix28> את הדרייבר הבעייתי
<New0> כן אתה יודע איך להסיר אותו?
<New0> ואגב הלינק ההוא שהוא נתן לך זה לא ממש טוב לגירסא שלך 10.10
<getafix28> אני לא יודע איך להסיר אותו
<getafix28> אני לא יודע אפילו איפה רואים את הדרייברים
<getafix28> חבל שאין פה מישהו שיתן תמיכה
<getafix28> או כמה אנשים מביני עניין
<getafix28> יש למקום הזה פוטנציאל
<getafix28> סך הכל מאוד התרשמתי מאובונטו
<New0> אחי תמשיך להתרשם מאובונטו אבל לא ממש מהקהילה שלה. (כמעט מרוב הקהילה)
<getafix28> כן אני גם מתחיל לחשוב ככה
<New0> בכל מקרה מה שאתה לא מצליח מפה אז תנסה ב חדר של אובונטו עצמו
<New0> #ubuntu
<New0> זה אחלה מקום ורוב הפעמים שהייתי צריך עזרה קיבלתי
<New0> אבל תדע עליהם כזה דבר. הם אוהבים להדריך אותך/להראות לך איפה למצוא פתרון. אבל לא כולם יעזרו לך שלב שלב.
<getafix28> חחח חבל שאין פה מדריכים שעוזרים בא.ב של תפעול המחשב קודם כל
<getafix28> במקום זה יש פה איך לשים טורנט
<getafix28> ושאר שטויות אחרות
<getafix28> אבל מדריך לחיפוש רשתות/החלפת ערוצים/אבטחת מידע
<getafix28> או כל דבר מועיל אחר
<New0> אחי זה הסיבה שאני הפסקתי / השאהתי אם השימוש שלי באובנוטו בגלל באגים
<New0> *השההתי
<getafix28> אני לא יוותר
<getafix28> אני עכשיו יתקין לינוקס במחשב השני
<getafix28> עד שאני יפתור את כל הבעיות
<getafix28> ואני יתחיל לעלות במקום הזה מדריכים
<New0> יאה יאה יאאה אחי כל זה דיבורים אף אחד לא עושה את זה
<New0> גם אני רציתי להשקיע פה אבל .... אתה תבין את זה אחרי כמה זמן
<New0> אם אתה רושם ifconfig או iwconfig האם הוא נותן לך משהו?
<New0> טוב אחי בהצלחה :)
<getafix28> לא אחי לא נראה לי כי הוא לא מזהה כלום
<getafix28> יהיה טוב מחר נמשיך אחי לא לחוץ כלום
<getafix28> תודה על הכל באמת
<getafix28> לילה טוב
<New0> לילה טוב לך
<Penguin> יש מישהו סמכותי ? :D
<Penguin> חח
<Penguin> HaimN פה ?
<Ddorda> Penguin: מי זה מישהו סמכותי?
<HaimN> Penguin: אני בהחלט לא סמכותי :)
<HaimN> אפילו לא מתקרב לזה
<someone235> אתם יודעים באיזה תיקייה מאוחסנים ה-system sounds
<Shualdon> Ddorda: פה?
<penguin> יש פה מישהו ? :D
<Akashaa> hi! I would have a non-ubuntu question. How do you write "God's anger" in Hebrew? I've found (af) for anger. How shall I write the complete expression?
<Shualdon> There are a few ways to write it
<Shualdon> Akashaa: Do you want it in a sentence or just the expression?
<Akashaa> just the expression
<Shualdon> Zaam elohim
<Shualdon> Za'am
<Akashaa> wow, and is it possible to write it with the word "af"? (I could write it here properly: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2131188)
<Shualdon> I thing this is the best translation
<Shualdon> Af is a nose in hebrew
<Shualdon> but "Haron af" is anger
<Akashaa> It's based on this: "In the last heaven Moses saw two angels, each five hundred parasangs in height, forged out of chains of black fire and red fire, the angels Af, "Anger," and Hemah, "Wrath," whom God created at the beginning of the world, to execute His will."
<Shualdon> and it's used pnly in the bible.
<Shualdon> only
<Akashaa> yes
<Shualdon> From where you took this?
<Akashaa> that's why its God's anger
<Akashaa> actually this quote is from the wikipedia, but I've found this quote at other places too. It's supposed to be from a book, "The Ascension of Moses" (Chapter IV - Aggadah - The Legend of The Jews - By Louis Ginzberg)
<Shualdon> hm...
<Akashaa> do you have any other ideas for God's anger?
<Shualdon> according to this, AF is an angel
<Shualdon> Af
<Akashaa> yes
<Akashaa> sorry, I have to go now, thanks for your time!
<Shualdon> Ok
<Shualdon> Akashaa: Af, as in anger, is not used in Hebrew today. we use 'Za'am' or 'Ka'as'
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<MichealH> Ddorda: ping, I PM'ed you
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אני רואה סרט
<Shualdon> Ddorda: נדבר אחר כך
<Shualdon> Ddorda: חזרתי. פה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: לא ממש, אני עוד מעט זז
<Shualdon> בלע
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אני עדיין מחכה למשחקים שלי :)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: תבקש מאור
<Shualdon> :X
<Ddorda> אולי הוא יתן לך
<Ddorda> אני חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> נדבר
<Shualdon> ביי
<Ddorda> להת'
<GangeL> היי
<GangeL> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> GangeL: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Shualdon> שלום
<GangeL> רציתי להעלות משו שממש מתסכל אותי
<Shualdon> דבר
<GangeL> אני אוהב לינוקס מאוד..ויש לי אותו בדואל בוט במחשב אבל אני לא מצליח להתנתק מהווינדוס
<Shualdon> אוקיי
<GangeL> יש לי תחושה כאילו אם הלפטופ לא מחובר לאינטרנט אין לי למה להכנס ללינוקס
<Shualdon> מה הכוונה?
<GangeL> בלי אינטרנט אי אפשר להוריד חבילות
<Shualdon> ומה זה שונה מווינדוס?
<GangeL> שיט אני חייב לעוף
<Shualdon> טוב...
<GangeL> נמשיך ביום אחר
<Shualdon> אנחנו פה
<nicoco> lol, that was one weird
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?@!#
<nicoco> sons. I am dissapoint of all of you.
<nicoco> Hoborg - you are not a true bot, you should hit your developers
<getafix28> צהריים טובים
<getafix28> וחג מימונה שמח לכל המרוקאים
<getafix28> מישהו פה יודע איך מסירים דרייברים מסויימים?
<getafix28> !g http://www.eran.org.il/
<Hoborg> ער&quot;ן- עזרה ראשונה נפשית בטלפון - http://www.eran.org.il/
<getafix28> עזרה בבקשה
<nicoco> ?
<getafix28> ?
<nicoco> למה שתרצה איך להסיר דרייברים?
<nicoco> ולמה אתה לא מפרט יותר?
<nicoco> אילו דרייברים אתה רוצה להסיר?
<getafix28> כי ניסיתי להתקין איזה פאטצ' בשביל aircrack
<nicoco> איך ניסית להסיר אותם?
<getafix28> ואתמול
<nicoco> קיבלת שגיאה?
<getafix28> התפדחתי לבקש עזרה שוב
<getafix28> אז פרמטתי כבר
<getafix28> אבל היום קרה לי שוב אותה פדיחה
<getafix28> למרות שהשתדלתי
<nicoco> :S
<getafix28> ואני כבר לא יכול לפרמט
<getafix28> חחח
<getafix28> שמע אמרו לי לשים בבלאק ליסט את המנהל התקן שלי rtl8187
<getafix28> ועוד איזה דרייבר של מאק
<getafix28> ולמרות שהוצאתי אותו והכל כבר אין כלום לא עובד
<getafix28> אני אפילו לא יודע איך אפשר להסיר את העדכון שהתקנתי
<nicoco> בעיה
<nicoco> אתה על אובונטו?
<getafix28> מה עושים במצב כזה
<getafix28> כן אחי
<nicoco> נסה לבדוק אם הדרייברים האלה נמצאים בסינפטיק
<getafix28> חיפשתי rtl8187
<getafix28> אין כלום
<nicoco> קצת משונה
<nicoco> אוי נו
<nicoco> טוב, מצטער
<nicoco> אני צריך ללכת
<getafix28> כן בעיה רצינית
<getafix28> טוב אחי תודה בכל זאת
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> נסה לפרט לערוץ קצת יותר על הבעיה
<getafix28> יום טוב
<nicoco> אולי מישהו אחר יודע ויש לו זמן
<nicoco> יום טוב
<HaimN> moshe742, יש מיקום למפגש?
<HaimN> אני נוסע לטיול יומיים בצפון, והייתי רוצה לדעת אם אני אספיק עוד להגיע למפגש, אז אני צריך לדעת באיזו שעה זה מתחיל ואיפה זה יהיה כדי שאני אוכל לשער בערך את הלו"ז שלי
<soomsoom> uBOTu-fr: אמא שלך קנוניקל
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-27
<i-pink> hii
<aacf3> ?
<sijp> אז מי בא מחר לאובונטו על הדשא?
<lousygarua> אני לא יכול לצערי
<lousygarua> קבעו מקום כבר?
<sijp> במקום הקבוע, לא?
<dodi_> אהלן
<dodi_> יש כאן משהו?
<Hoborg> dodi_: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<dodi_> שאלה לי איך ניתן לנעול קבצים רגילים בתוך RAR אולי מדריך
<dodi_> אני רוצה לעשות סיסמה בתוכו
<dodi_> חחחחח שקט פה
<sijp> וואו Hoborg בוט ממש חכם
<Guest23920> חברה אני חייב עזרה אני בהמצע תוכנית ואני רק צריך לדעת לגבי קובץ דחוס rar
<Guest23920> למה אני לא מצליח לעשות לא סיסמה
<i-pink> לא מכירה RAR
<Guest23920> אני מנסה לא מצליח
<i-pink> תוותר
<Guest23920> כניראה לך
<Guest23920> בחיים לא מוותר
<Guest23920> אני רק צריך זרם לשם וזהו הכל מושלם
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> "זרם לשם"??
<Guest23920> כן
<Guest23920> טוב בגדול אני בונה סקריפט
<Guest23920> אבל ניתקעתי באובונטו
<Guest23920> לא מצליח להצפין
<i-pink> DEBIAN.
<Guest23920> לא אני באובונטו 10.04
<Guest23920> lsd
<Guest23920> lts
<Guest23920> LTS
<Guest23920> JJJJJJJ
<i-pink> למה לך להצפין?
<i-pink> אתה כותב סקריפט לאפיקומן?
<Guest23920> רגע
<sijp> אל תצפין. אני שונא צפונים
<i-pink> צפונבוניות זה טוב.. אני חושבת שצריכים לדלל את האתיופים והערבים ואת שאר בני המיעוטים ולשים במקומם בלונדיניות
<sijp> אבל שילבשו רק ורוד
<i-pink> לא..
<sijp> Guest23920 אתה יכול להוריד את זה במקום להצפין?
<i-pink> אם הן בלונדיניות הם מושלמות ולכן הן יכולות ללבוש מה שיחפצו
<sijp> אבל ברור לך שהן יחפצו בורוד
<i-pink> אני לא אדם גזען.. אני פשוט אוהבת אסטטיות..
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה עם ורוד..
<i-pink> הוא הצבע החביב עלי אחרי ורוד יותר.
<sijp> גם לי לא... חלק מהחברים הכי טובים שלי הם ורודים
<i-pink> מקלפי אבוקדו בחושך?
<sijp> אבוקדו זה טעים. אכלתי אחד היום
<i-pink> קילפת בחושך???????? O_o
<sijp> לא. קילפתי אבוקדו. את לא מקשיבה
<i-pink> אני ADD
<i-pink> הבעיה היא לא אצלי זה הגנים דפוקים
<sijp> אני שונא גנים.
<Guest23920> היי היה לי טלפון
<Guest23920> חחחח
<Guest23920> i pink אני בשביל הניסויי
<Guest23920> מצפין
<Guest23920> אני חייב ללמוד איך לנעול קובץ rar
<Guest23920> וזהו הכל מוכן לי
<Guest23920> זה רק בשביל הבדיקה בשביל הפיתוח
<Guest23920> ומי שמוכן לעזור לי אני מאוד השמח
<i-pink> rar -lock  -p password
<i-pink> בטח תהיה איזה פקודה בסיגנון הזה..
<sijp> http://myridia.com/dev_posts/view/674
<sijp> זו תוצאה מגוגל... לא בדקתי
<Guest23920> אני מנתב לקובץ הדחוס ועושה זאת?
<Hoborg> How to encrypt files with rar command line on linux ? @ myridia.com
<Guest23920> הפכתי את כל גוגל לא מצאתי :-(
<sijp> תוצאה רביעית
<sijp> אולי פעם הבאה אל תהפוך את גוגל קשה לקרוא ככה
<i-pink> אם אתה הופך שים מראה מול
<sijp> או שתשתמש ב־randr בשביל לסדר את התמונה
<i-pink> איפה שמתי את הרוזין שלי..
<i-pink> זה קופסא בצבע צהוב זוהר!
<i-pink> מצאתי
<Guest23920> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<Guest23920> מזה אומר
<sijp> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<sijp> :)
<sijp> יש לך gpg-agent ב־session ?
<Guest23920> :-)
<Guest23920> אני יכל לנעול כל דבר בסיסמה הוא שאני צריך להכניס אותך לדחיסה
<Guest23920> אני לא מבין בזה
<Guest23920> אני זוכר בווינדוס לפני שנים זה היה
<sijp> אבל אני לא רוצה שידחסו אותי
<Guest23920> בzip
<Guest23920> אני גב שלך
<Guest23920> אולי לא מהמסוף יותר טוב לי
<Guest23920> לא משנה לי
<Guest23920> תיראו יש תקיה לא משנה איזה מאפיינים לדחוס ואז יש אופציה של סיסמה זה עושה באג
<Guest23920> לא נותן
<sijp> זה לא עושה באג
<Guest23920> לפתוח אותו
<sijp> זה נותן לך שגיאה
<Guest23920> אז מה אני לא עושה בסדר
<sijp> רק בני אדם יכולים לעשות באגים
<sijp> לא יודע...
<Guest23920> נכון ואני אוהב באגים
<sijp> http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2006-May/028548.html
<Hoborg>  Configuring gpg-agent
<sijp> אולי זה רלוונטי?
<Guest23920> תיראה לוקח תקיה לא משנה איזה דוחס אותה כל מה שיש ואז סיסמה וזה נותן להקיש אותה אבל לא נותן לפתוח אותו
<sijp> אני לא מבין בזה מספיק... סורי
<Interruptus> הווווו צודקים
<Interruptus> נכון
<GuySoft> היה לי עכשיו את הרגעים היותר מוצלחים בחיים מול חברה מעצבנת
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> "bunny rabbit" technique
<i-pink> מה זה הדבר הזה^
<Interruptus> מה עוללת להם?
<i-pink> למי?
<Interruptus> כאילו גיא
<GuySoft> i-pink, להתקשר ולספר לך?
<GuySoft> ככה
<GuySoft> אובונטו ישראל אכסנו את הבלוג שלי כבר משהו כמו שנתיים
<i-pink> GuySoft OK
<GuySoft> החודש שם התנתקו מ-bluehost. בלי להודיע לי. והחשבון ננעל עם האתר שלי בו
<Nighthawk``> אני ורוד
<Guest2309> hello
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-28
<i-pink> היי
<TalKo> morning
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> כו
<i-pink> כן
<TalKo> say yes!
<i-pink> yes!
<avi1333> יאללה היום אמור לצאת הגרסא החדשה:)
<TalKo> Yea, waiting for it...
<TalKo> wonder how bad will unity be
<evilsijp> GuySoft - אתה מגיע היום?
<avi1333> 11.04 שוחרר:)
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> יש היום פגישה?
<avi1333> מצטרף לשאלה
<avi1333> אם כן אשמח לעדכון במייל,דרך הלאנצ'פאד
<aaac> ?
<TalKo> Seems like there is.
<aaac> talko - ?
<avi1333> לפי מה שרשום בomgubuntu יהיה אפשר גם להשתש בגנום הרגיל
<aaac> שלום
<aaac> ?
<aaac> dor...
<GuySoft> evilsijp, יכול להיות, אבל רק 18
<TalKo> aaac: you mean a goobuntu on the grass meeting?
<ishai921> היי
<ishai921> מישהו פה ?
<TalKo> yea
<ishai921> במחשב היה לי אקספי והתקנתי אחריו אובונטו
<ishai921> היום התקנתי ווינדוס 7 על כונן אחר אבל לא סיימתי את ההתקנה ויצאתי החוצה
<ishai921> כאשר רציתי להפעיל את המחשב מחדש לא הופיע התפריט של מערכות ההפעלה
<ishai921> עסיתי בוט מהכוןן של הלינוקס וזה נתן את השגיעה הבאה
<ishai921> erorr: unknown filesystem
<ishai921> grub rescue>
<TalKo> why do you need 10 operating systems on one computer?
<ishai921> אני בודק מערכות הפעלה שונות
<TalKo> better install win7 and after that install linux, linux knows how to handle multiple os
<ishai921> אז איך אני מסדר את זה
<ishai921> ?
<ishai921> how i can to fix the problem
<ishai921> ?
<TalKo> first, you need to google your issue..
<TalKo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-error-unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue-781125/
<TalKo> then, you read the instructions and try to follow them
<avi1333_> אני שהתקנת הגראב מחדש אמורה לפתור את הבעייה אבל אני לא בטוח בזה ולא יודע איך עושים את זה
<Hoborg>  GRUB error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue @ www.linuxquestions.org
<ishai921> מישהו יודע איך מתקנים גרוב מחדש ומתקנים את הבעיה שהוזכרה למעלה
<someone235> מה אתם אומרים? 11.04 יציב?
<someone235> כדאי לשדרג?
<i-pink> אני עם 10.04
<avi1333_> אני כבר בתהליך שדרוג
<avi1333_> אבל השרתים ממש איטיים זה מוריד על 80...:S
<someone235> טוב, אני יותר מדי סקרן
<someone235> אני אשדרג
<avi1333_> בכל אופן קשה לי להאמין שאשאר עם יוניטי
<avi1333_> הבנתי שיהיה גם את הגנום הרגיל הם לא מוחקים אותו מהמערכת
<Ddorda> someone235: עצה שלי, תוריד את ה־iso
<Ddorda> ותשדרג מהדיסק
<Ddorda> זה יעשה לך חיים מהירים ;)
<someone235> למה?
<Ddorda> someone235: כי את ה־iso אתה יכול להוריד בטורנט של אובונטו
<Ddorda> שככל שיש יותר עומס זה מהיר יותר :)
<Ddorda> ואז תוכל פשוט להשתמש בו כ־repository
<Ddorda> ותחסוך לך הרבה שעות של המתנה
<avi1333_> רעיון טוב דור,כבר הורדתי את הiso שווה לבטל את ההורדה פה ולהתקין ממנו?
<trew1000> היי אנשים
<trew1000> נו הלכתם?
<trew1000> אובונטו על הדשא זה היום נכון?
<i-pink> אני חושבת שכן
<someone235> מה זה אומר?
<someone235> http://pastebin.com/xDYgtdjF
<Hoborg> Could not calculate the upgrade    An unresolvable problem occurred while calcul - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<someone235> איך אפשר להסיר את כל openoffice במכה?
<trew1000> מישהו שידרג את המערכת?
<trew1000> יש מה לשדרג?
<trew1000> אני משתמש KDE
<i-pink> אני לא
<i-pink> אמרתי לך אני עם 10.04
<i-pink> SERVER
<i-pink> 64BIT
<trew1000> שניה אני אזכר
<trew1000> מתי אמרת את זה?
<i-pink> אתמול
<grawcho_> trew1000: אני עם 11.04 כבר חודש + KDE 4.6.2
<grawcho_> מבסוט אש
<sijp> וואו אובונטו על הדשא היה מדהים!!!1
<trew1000> יפה
<trew1000> grawcho_: לשדרג אתה אומר
<trew1000> אגב מתי יוצא 4.7
<grawcho_> trew1000: אני אומר כן
<grawcho_> לא יודע בקשר ל 4.7 אבל אני מחכה לו בקוצר רוח
<grawcho_> יש לי באג שאמו להיפתר שם ...
<grawcho_> bluetooth teathering with bluedevil and plasma network manager
<grawcho_> אמור
<trew1000> יש שם עוד חידושים מפתיעים כלשהם?
<trew1000> ראיתי עכשיו שהם שיפרו קצת את אוקסיג'ן ועכשיו גם התוכנת צריבה עברה אליו
<trew1000> בדיאלוגים
<grawcho_> אני חושב שרוב החידושים שלהם יהיו בממשק plasma active לטאבלטים
<grawcho_> אבל אני לא יכול לחכות ... הם לא מפסיקים להפתיע
<grawcho_> אותי לפחות
<trew1000> אני מחכה שהם יוסיפו דבר אחד וזה שיהיה אפשר להחזיר תשובה למישהו שכותב לך
<trew1000> מתוך החלון שצץ להודיע לך על ההודעה החדשה
<trew1000> כמו שיש בגנום 3
<trew1000> grawcho_: ראית את התוכנה שלהם חיצירת משחקים?
<trew1000> עכשיו יש לה גרסה חדשה עם דגש על משחק ברשת
<trew1000> ליצירת*
<grawcho_> אני לא מתעסק בזה ממש ... אז לא .. אולי ... למה אתה מתכוון ?
<grawcho_> electro ?
<grawcho_> electron ?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> grawcho_: הבעיה שהיתה לי היא רק שלי
<trew1000> אם אני פותח משתמש חדש יש שולחן עבודה כרגיל
<trew1000> כנראה שזה משהו עם ההגדרות שלי
<trew1000> והתקנה מחדש של KDE לא פותרת את זה כמו שחשבנו
<grawcho_> trew1000: על איזו בעיה אתה מדבר ? ... פיספסתי משהו ?
<trew1000> שפלזמה קורס ישר בעליה שלו
<trew1000> ואז אין שולחן עבודה
<grawcho_> אההה
<grawcho_> סליחה ... לקח לי שנייה
<trew1000> חח
<grawcho_> אגב 4.7 יוצא ב 27.7 ויש ביטא כבר ב 25.5
<grawcho_> ניסית למחוק את kde cache ?
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> בתקית הבית?
<grawcho_> שנייה ...לפני כמה ימים היה לי באג מוזר
<grawcho_> הפאנל הפסיק להיות שקוף בחלק העליון של המסך אבל היה שקוף למטה
<trew1000> מה????
<trew1000> איזה מוזר
<trew1000> אצלי היו פעם בעיות בפאנל כשהרכטיס מסך לא נתמך טוב
<trew1000> כרטיס*
<grawcho_> מחקתי את ... ה cache ןזה הסתדר
<grawcho_> וזה
<grawcho_> נסה את זה
<grawcho_> sudo find / -name *kdecache*
<grawcho_> אתה אמור לקבל משהו ב
<grawcho_> /var/tmp
<grawcho_> kdecache-*user*
<grawcho_> ללא פחד ... מחק
<grawcho_> sudo rm /var/tmp/kdecache-*user
<grawcho_> ו
<grawcho_> restart kdm
<grawcho_> מקווה שיעזור
<trew1000> אוקי
<trew1000> שניה אני שחכתי מה הדגל שמאפשר מחיקה של תקיות
<trew1000> יש לי -r
<grawcho_> רגע ... אמור להיות -rf
<grawcho_> אבל חכה
<grawcho_> זה אמור להיות קובץ
<grawcho_> שנייה
<trew1000> grawcho_: זה לא משנה
<trew1000> זה עדיין קורס
<szadok> שלום לכולם
<grawcho_> מחקת את התיקייה
<grawcho_> ?
<szadok> איזה תוכנת צ'אט מגניבה
<trew1000> שלום גם לך
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> עכשיו הוא יוצר את הקבצים מחדש
<grawcho_> ברור
<grawcho_> לא ברור למה זה קורס
<szadok> אני באתי רק לביקור קצרצר, כדי לספר לכם על אתר חדש שבניתי "כולנו אוהבים את מיקרוסופט ואורקל"....
<grawcho_> ואתה אומר שזה רק על היוזר שלך
<szadok> סתם....
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> szadok: חדש?
<szadok> האתר הוא משרות קוד פתוח בישראל: http://opensourcejobs.drupalgardens.com/
<Hoborg> משרות | משרות קוד פתוח @ opensourcejobs.drupalgardens.com
<grawcho_> szadok: אני מבין שקראת את מניפסט החומוס ?
<szadok> אין עדיין משרות באתר
<szadok> חחחח.... יש לי קשר ישיר למניפסט
<szadok> :)
<szadok> בקיצור, זה אתר חדש, עבודות רק בתחום קוד פתוח.
<trew1000> grawcho_: אגב אם אתה רוצה טיפ לעבודה מהירה עם דולפין
<trew1000> F8מציג את הקבצים המוסתרים
<grawcho_> נו ...
<grawcho_> צעיר ... alt+.
<trew1000> ולכל הFx יש קיצורים לשולחן עבודה
<trew1000> חלקם עם קונטרול
<grawcho_> יעני ... תראה לי את הקבצים שמתחילים בנקודה
<trew1000> כן
<grawcho_> ניסית F4
<grawcho_> ?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> תראה את זה עם שיפט
<grawcho_> איזה מגניב
<trew1000> זאת אומרת שיפט + F4
<grawcho_> גדול
<grawcho_> הטרמינל הפנימי שלו מציג את הפקודות שאתה עוזה ב GUI
<grawcho_> שמת לב
<trew1000> עוד משהו שיביא לשימוש את השולחנות עבודה האחרים
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> זה סופר + טאב
<grawcho_> אצלי הוא מקונפג ל flip switch
<trew1000> או למשל קונטרול + F1/2 שמחליף שולחנות עבודה
<trew1000> אה
<trew1000> הכי שימושי אצלי זה קונטרול + F12
<trew1000> שמקפיץ את השולחן עבודה עם כל הויג'טים
<grawcho_> כן לבדוק מה שלום הוויג'טים
<trew1000> מה שהופך אותך ליעילים יותר
<grawcho_> אני משתמש ב show the desktop במקום
<grawcho_> עם magic lamp
<grawcho_> זה די נחמד אבל
<trew1000> אין כמו קיצורי מקשים
<trew1000> כך לימדה אותי בלנדר
<grawcho_> עכבר זה לחלשים (משתמשים חלשים)
<grawcho_> :)
<trew1000> grawcho_: עוד קיצור שמאוד יעשה לך את זה
<trew1000> F10 בדולפין
<trew1000> בכללי דולפין נשלט על ידי שורת ה-Fx
<trew1000> את האמת שאני דיי מסתדר בלי שולחן עבודה
<trew1000> רק שחסרים לי נורא 2 תוספות
<trew1000> אחד זה הישומון שאם אתה זורק אליו טקסט או תמונה הוא ישר מעלה אותם לאתר פאסטבין או אתר תמונות
<trew1000> השניה זה פתקים קופצים
<trew1000> grawcho_: מתסכל שאין איפה רשום דברים דחופים בשליפה
<grawcho_> אני לא מבין ... ללא שולחן עבודה ?
<trew1000> כן רק עם תוכנות
<trew1000> איןן לי פאנל ואין לי רקע
<grawcho_> פאנלים כן ?
<grawcho_> אוווו
<trew1000> יש רק תוכנות שעובדות ואפקטים
<trew1000> כל תוכנה שאני רוצה להפעיל זה חייב לעשות אלט + F2
<grawcho_> איזה KDE יש לך
<trew1000> זה מרגיש כמו הכנה לגנום 3 חח
<grawcho_> חחח
<trew1000> 4.6.2
<grawcho_> זה התחיל מאז או לפני ?
<trew1000> אחרי
<trew1000> הרבה אחרי
<grawcho_> אה
<trew1000> זה קרה עם איזה שידרוג של אובונטו
<grawcho_> מותק ן לך Plasma workspace ?
<trew1000> אני אבדוק שניה
<trew1000> נראה שלא
<grawcho_> trew1000: אגב גנום 3 ממש כיף ... אבל יותר מידי תחזוקה
<grawcho_> תנסה להתקין ולאתחל את kdm
<trew1000> איך יש לך אותו?
<trew1000> יש PPA?
<grawcho_> סליחה ... plasma-desktop
<trew1000> grawcho_: יש לי אותו מותקן
<trew1000> יש לי אותו
<grawcho_> ו kdebase-workspace ?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> תראה את זה
<trew1000> restart kdm
<trew1000> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.88" (uid=1000 pid=14529 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<grawcho_> ניסית להתקין אותם מחדש נכון ?
<trew1000> נראה לי שאני הולך למחוק את תקיית ההגדרות של KDE שיש לי
<trew1000> אני אחזיר לאט לאט את הקבצים שלא מזיקים עד שאני אראה מי הבעייתי
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> רק את פלאזמה דסקטופ
<grawcho_> את שניהם
<trew1000> מי זה שניהם?
<grawcho_> פלאזמה דסקטופ וkdebase-workspace
<trew1000> אוקי מנסה
<trew1000> grawcho_: אובונטו החדשה מהירה יותר?
<trew1000> איזה ליבה ישלה?
<grawcho_> ברור ... הkernel העדכני יעיל ב 30 - 35 אחוז
<grawcho_> נסה קודם או אח"כ למחוק את
<grawcho_> *kde/cache-*computername*/plasma plasma_theme.
<grawcho_> 2.6.38-8
<grawcho_> 2.6.38-8 #42
<trew1000> אה יפה
<grawcho_> התכוונתי
<grawcho_> .kde/cache-*computername*/plasma plasma_theme*
<trew1000> אמרתי לתוכנה לרפרש לי עדכונים אז בנתיים אני לא יכול עדיין להסיר ולהתקין מחדש
<grawcho_> אוקי ... אני הולך לישון ... למרות שיום שישי מחר אני צריך לקום מוקדם ... אז
<grawcho_> בהצלחה ... נסה לנקות כל מה שקשור לcache ו KDE ואם לא עוזר
<grawcho_> נסה להתקין מחדש
<trew1000> תודה
<grawcho_> בכל מקרה ... אני ממליץ לעבור ל 11.04
<trew1000> לילה טוב לך
<grawcho_> גם לך
<trew1000> ננסה לעדכן בלילה
<trew1000> תודה
<classicc> מישהו נמצא פה?
<Shualdon> בינתיים
<Shualdon> איך אפשר לעזור?
<classicc> חח..אהלן..יש כאן מישהו בשם משה נחמיאס?
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> אבל אני לא יודע אם הוא פה
<Shualdon> moshe742: פה?
<classicc> היייי משההה....=))))))))))))))))
<classicc> חח..shu..זייפת את משה
<Shualdon> למה?\
<classicc> טעות..קראת לו..=)
<Shualdon> ...
<Shualdon> אף תאשים אותי סתם :(
<Shualdon> :)
<Shualdon> אל
<classicc> סורי..פשוט התבלבלתי..חשבתי שהוא כתב..=@
<classicc> ?
<classicc> ?.....
<Shualdon> ?
<classicc> מה זה הדברים האלה שנכתבו?..
<classicc> חשבתי שיצא לי מהערוץ..
<Shualdon> אנשים נכנסו ויצאו
<classicc> הבנתייי.....תוכל להסביר לי קצת על הערוץ הזה..?
<Elihai> מה קורה?
<Shualdon> ערוץ IRC..
<trew100> הכל חי
<Shualdon> של אובונטו ישראל
<trew100> Shualdon: נראה לי שהוא לא יודע מה זה IRC
<Elihai> יש פה מקודד\מעצב.
<Shualdon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<trew100> מעצב מה?
<Elihai> מעצב לחברת הוסטינג,
<classicc> ..מירק..אני מבין קצת מזה..זה סוג של שרת שיש בו ערוצים..ובלה בלה בלה..
<Shualdon> מירק זו תוכנה
<classicc> בין היתר יש סרברים שונים..וכו'..
<Shualdon> אבל זה בכיוון
<classicc> חח..אשמח לצבור עוד ידע..=)
<Shualdon> מירק זו תוכנה אחת מיני רבות שמשתמשות בפרוטוקול של IRC
<trew100> שאגב לא מוצפן
<Elihai> תגידו מישהו מכיר פה את evolution
<classicc> מה הכוונה לא מוצפן?
<trew100> בשביל תקשורת בטוחה בלי מאזינים יש את IRCS
<trew100> אם מישהו מאזין לתקשורת שלך הוא יוכל לראות מה אתה כותב
<classicc> הכוונה?.......
<trew100> אתה יודע מה זה סניפר?
<classicc> לא..=\
<classicc> סתם ככה למה אין לי דקות וכו' ליד המשפטים?
<Shualdon> זה תלוי בתוכנה
<Shualdon> ובהגדרות שלה
<classicc> באלך להכנס לי למחשב ולהוריד לי מירק חדשני עדכני..לשנות את ההגדרות..ולבטל את מגבלת הימים?...
<trew100> עם איזה תטכנה אתה משתמש?
<trew100> הגבלת ימים????
<classicc> חח כן..
<Shualdon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<trew100> לינוקס בטוח?
<Shualdon> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ he.wikipedia.org
<classicc> ויש לי גם ספיד בוט..5.7..
<classicc> trew: אתה מדבר איתי לגבי הלינוקס?..
<trew100> עם איזה תוכנה בלינוקס בדיוק יש לך הגבלת ימים?
<classicc> אני לא משתמש בלינוקס..
<trew100> או עכשיו זה מובן יותר
<classicc> לינוקס זה מערכת הפעלה?...?
<trew100> כן
<Shualdon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<classicc> ומה זה ubuntu?
<Shualdon> ^^^
<classicc> ?
<Shualdon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<classicc> מה זה כל הלינקים האלה?
<Shualdon> לינקים שתקרא
<classicc> אוקי..שניה אכנס..
<classicc> >ניתוק
<classicc> מישהו עדיין כאן?
<Shualdon> בינתיים
<classicc> חח..=)
<classicc> אני נכנס לקישור..מה יש שם.
<classicc> ?
<Shualdon> אבל אני עוד דקה זז לישון
<Shualdon> וויקיפדיה
<classicc> זה באנגלית..ואני לא משו באנגלית
<Shualdon> לא נורא
<Shualdon> תבוא מחר נסביר הכל
<classicc> חח..
<Shualdon> עכשיו אני ע
<Shualdon> עייף
<classicc> אוקייי..
<classicc> תודה רבה..
<Shualdon> לילה טוב
<classicc> לילה טובב....
<i-pink> היי
<trew100> והשידרוג מתחיל
<trew100> מחר אני יבוא לבכות
<trew100> בפוטנציה כמובן
<classicc> ?
<classicc> trew: מה זה ubuntu?
<i-pink> classicc,
<classicc> זה כבר נהיה לי ממש כמו סוד לא מפוענח..נמאס לי מזה..
<i-pink> אתה שואל מה זה אובונטו?
<classicc> כן פינק?...
<i-pink> אובונטו זה OS
<classicc> מה זה OS?
<i-pink> מערכת הפעלה
<Nighthawk``> אני-ורוד
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> מערכת הפעלה זה סקין שמתלבש על הXP
<classicc> אוקיי...אובנוטו זו מערכת הפעלה?..מתחרה של ווינדוס כאילו?..
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> זה סקין לווינדוס
<classicc> הבנתי..סקין שמה שימושו?
<i-pink> להראות מאאגניבבב
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> מה את מחרטטת אותו
<Nighthawk``> מסכן
<classicc> זה הקטע?...
<classicc> אופ נו פליז תהיו רציניים
<i-pink> איך הגעת לזה
<Nighthawk``> קלאסיב
<Nighthawk``> קלאסיק
<i-pink> מה?!
<classicc> ?מה ]=
<i-pink> classicc, איך מצאת את הכת שלנו?
<classicc> יש אפשרות להתקשר למישהו פה?..שיסביר לי הכללללללללללל בפון?
<classicc> על חשבוני
<i-pink> יש לי סקייפ
<i-pink> רוצה
<Nighthawk``> מערכת הפעלה היא תוכנה שבעצם מנהלת בצורה נוחה ובצורה גראפיק למשתמש את המחשב
<classicc> תביא
<i-pink> אני בארה"ב
<Nighthawk``> בעצם זה היה הסבר עלוב
<Nighthawk``> אני-ורוד חחח החלטת לטמטם את הבחו ראה
<Nighthawk``> *הבחור אה
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בשושו
<Interruptus> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123254415
<classicc> טוב תמשיכו להתבדח אני ישלח אימייל למשה..(הוא הפנה אותי לפה)...ואני מקווה שיסביר לי
<Interruptus> כיףףףףףףףף
<Interruptus> טעים
<classicc> כל המירק הזה..וכל ערוץ פה!רק צוחקים עליי כי רואים שאני לא מבין כל כך!!
<i-pink> Interruptus, מה זה?
<i-pink> איך אתה עושה לי את זה!!
<classicc> ממש חכמים גדולים.."ואהבת לרעך כמוך"..כלל גדול
<i-pink> classicc, קיבלת את הסקייפ שלי?
<i-pink> classicc, שלחתי לך אותו בפרטי..
<Nighthawk``> אני-ורוד, Interruptus יש לכם שמות ?
<classicc> אה ראיתי..
<Nighthawk``> קלאסיק
<Nighthawk``> כנס לאתר
<classicc> שניה אנני יוריד סקייפ.
<Nighthawk``> www.הסבר-על-מערכות-הפעלה.co.il
<Interruptus> אני מוסטפא כהן
<Nighthawk``> יש שם מלא הסברים
<classicc> =@
<classicc> מוסטפא????
<classicc> אמאל'ה..
<classicc> אני אחמד אזולאי..=)
<Interruptus> ואני משתמש בדביאן,ארצ',סוזה,פדורה
<i-pink> אני i-pink
<Nighthawk``> קלאסיק תכנס לאתר ותוריד את כל המדריכים
<i-pink> ואני משתמשת
<Interruptus> בpink/OS
<classicc> חח לאיזה אתר נייגט?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אני רק משתמשת
<classicc> המחשב שלי זז כמו צב בגלל הפרוקסי הזה אופ!
<i-pink> אני מחכה לאנשים הלבנים שיבואו לקחת אותי למקום שמייח
<classicc> פינק את בת?????.......
<Nighthawk``> www.הסבר-על-מערכות-הפעלה.co.il
<i-pink> פרוקסי?!
<Interruptus> צבוקסי
<Interruptus> ככה קוראים לזה
<i-pink> כן...
<i-pink> נכון מוזר..
<classicc> במירק בת????.שיואוווווווווו
<Nighthawk``> למה לעזאזל אתה משתמש בפרוקסי בשרת irc כאילו מה הטעם
<classicc> חח סתם סתם אני פה כולה בפעם החמישית שלי...
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחח
<classicc> נייגט..ניסיתי לפרוץ לאתר תורקי
<classicc> ולא רציתי שיעלו לי על האייפי..
<i-pink> יודע מה
<i-pink> עזוב..
<i-pink> אל תוסיף אותי..
<i-pink> לא מכירה אותך
<i-pink> תעזוב את הכת שלנו...
<classicc> פינקקקקקקקקקק
<classicc> לאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאא
<Nighthawk``> זה לא נייגטא
<Nighthawk``> זה לא נייגט, אתה לא העפרון הכי חד בקלמר אה
<classicc> נתקע לי הדפדפן!אני צריך קישור לסקייפ..(יש לי משתמש) חח
<i-pink> לא לא.. אני מתחרטת..
<Nighthawk``> קלאסיק
<Nighthawk``> יש שם סקייפ
<Nighthawk``> http://lemonparty.org
<Hoborg> lemon party - a game of bingo gone horribly wrong @ lemonparty.org
<Nighthawk``> תוריד בצד ימין
<Nighthawk``> למעלה
<classicc> חחח נייגטא..אם תשמעו בחדשות שנפרץ הבלוג של נשיא טורכיה תדעו שזה אני..=)
<Interruptus> הווווווו אחלה אתר
<Nighthawk``> *טורקיה
<Nighthawk``> *נייטי
<Interruptus> תוריד אבל את הdeb
<i-pink> עזוב..
<Interruptus> לא את הrpm
<Nighthawk``> נראה לך הוא יודע מה זה rpm
<Nighthawk``> הוא בקושי יודע מה זה מקלדת
<Nighthawk``> חחח הוא לא איתנו
<Interruptus> נו רשום לא צריך תואר שלישי לזה
<Nighthawk``> אני מניח
<Nighthawk``> שהמחשב שלו
<Nighthawk``> נתקע?
<classicc> לא
<classicc> חבר'ה התבדחתי..
<classicc> אבל החלום שלי זה לפרוץ להם אתרים כמו שהם פורצים לנו..
<Nighthawk``> קצת יצור אתה
<Nighthawk``> classicc: /p
<i-pink> אז למה לך פרוקסי???
<classicc> את תצחקי
<classicc> קונטר סטרייק..=\
<i-pink> הכת שלנו בנוייה על ערכים וכבוד למען בלונדיניות חופשיות.
<Nighthawk``> *קאונטר
<classicc> ספיד בוט וקהילת הקונטר.שמעתם?
<Nighthawk``> וואי כמה טעויות כתיב
<Nighthawk``> ספידבוט סקריפט עלוב
<classicc> חח..אתה לא יודע איזה בושות עשה לי הסקריפט הזה
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה אתה 15?
<classicc> נכנסתי לערוץ של אובנוטו של חו"ל..והבוט שם אמר לי לצאת
<i-pink> ואתה רוצה לבייש את הכת שלנו..
<classicc> או המנהלת..
<classicc> כי אני עם סקריפט דפוק של ספיד בוט..]=
<i-pink> classicc, מה הקשר שלך לבלונדיניות?
<classicc> חחחח...לידע כללי...
<classicc> אני בן 22..
<classicc> מטר 80..
<i-pink> classicc, אתה אוכל חמץ?
<Nighthawk``> שאלתי גובה?
<classicc> שיער שחור/חום-חלק...
<Nighthawk``> חחח ממש יצורון אה
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה בסנוקר ?
<classicc> רזה..שוקל 65.
<classicc> בסנוקר..אלוף אחי בדוק!
<i-pink> שותה בירה?
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחח
<Interruptus> הממ 65 קילו על מטר שמונים
<classicc> צבע עור..-בהיר עד לבן..
<Interruptus> זה נורא רזה
<i-pink> שותה בירה?
<classicc> חח אחי אני רזה
<Interruptus> אני 77 על מטר שבעים וארבע
<Nighthawk``> קרלסברג + טובורג הכי טוב שיש
<i-pink> שותה בירה?
<Nighthawk``> וואי אני יחסית אליכם
<classicc> לא..רק וודקה גרגוס עם לימונענע בסופ"שים...
<Nighthawk``> ממש גדול אה
<Interruptus> וודקה נקי שותים
<i-pink> classicc, אתה אוכל לחם?
<Interruptus> בלי מיץ
<classicc> חחחחחחח
<classicc> אה עוד משהו..
<classicc> אני דתי..!
<i-pink> classicc, עצור!
<classicc> ...
<i-pink> classicc, אתה לא אוכל חמץ!!
<i-pink> classicc, נגמר פסח!
<Interruptus> אניאוהב חמוציות
<Interruptus> זה נחשב חמץ?
<classicc> חחחחחחח...פינקוש מה הקשר?
<Nighthawk``> שמעו אני מורעב ברמות
<classicc> חחחחחחח...אינטר..
<classicc> נייגט..הבטן שלי מקרקרת..אבל הצ'יפס על המחבט..
<Nighthawk``> איזה אין טיפת אוכל בבית
<i-pink> לא חבל עליו??
<classicc> אני האדים מציפים את הבית..הקטשופ על הצלחת..
<Nighthawk``> מחכה שאחותי תחזור הביתה היא צריכה להביא דברים מהמאפיה ואני אבשל
<Nighthawk``> הרעב גורם לי לבשל
<i-pink> איך תתמודד בטורניר טניס עם מחבט מלא שמן???
<Nighthawk``> זה לא ייאמר
<Nighthawk``> זה לא ייאמן
<classicc> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> הממ מחבט מלא שמן הממ
<Interruptus> יכול לבוא בטורניר האבקות טורקית
<Interruptus> .g turkish oil wrestling
<Interruptus> @g turkish oil wrestling
<MootBot-AT> Interruptus: Error: "g" is not a valid command.
<classicc> חח נייגט..רציתי לבדוק את בודק השגיאות האוטומטי
<Interruptus> @google turkish oil wrestling
<MootBot-AT> Interruptus: Error: "google" is not a valid command.
<classicc> מחבט-מחבת..
<Interruptus> !google turkish oil wrestling
<Interruptus> הבוט הזה סורר
<classicc> ואט דה פאק..טורקיש??שונא אותםםםםם
<i-pink> classicc, מחבט טניס
<Interruptus> http://www.ikigaiway.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/turkishoilwrestling.jpg
<Interruptus> גדול
<i-pink> classicc, ?
<classicc> ?
<i-pink> משעמם לי
<i-pink> בא לי משהו טעים
<classicc> את מוזמנת לאכול איתי צ'יפס עם קטשופ..זה טוגן במחבת עם שמן זית מעורב..טעים טעיםםםםםםםםםםםם
<i-pink> חזרתי
<classicc> בקיצור..אתם לא רציניים..לא עוזרים..חבל שמשה לא פה!
<Interruptus> אקיצר
<Interruptus> הספורט הכי גיי בעולם
<Interruptus> זה היאבקות טורקית בשמן
<i-pink> ישיבה על מוט?
<classicc> איך אתם מורידים תוכנות?
<classicc> "משיגים"
<i-pink> יש לו מקום
<Interruptus> מושכים אותם מהענן תוכנות
<Interruptus> פותחים ענן כזה
<i-pink> שמאמת אותנו והוא נותן לנו אותם
<Interruptus> ויש שם ציורים
<Interruptus> ומושכים
<Interruptus> כל ציור מתאים לתוכנה
<classicc> ממש בדרנים..אתם לא יכולים לענות רציני אפ'עם?..
<i-pink> ברצינות
<i-pink> אתה אומר לו
<i-pink> תתקין סקייפ
<i-pink> הוא אומר לך מה הסיסימא
<i-pink> אתה נותן לו
<i-pink> תוך כמה שניות יש לך סקייפ
<Interruptus> אתה הולך לענן רואה תמונה של סקייפ
<Interruptus> מושך
<classicc> שאני אצחק פינק?
<Interruptus> לדסקטופ
<Interruptus> וזה שם לך
<classicc> טוב ביי
<Interruptus> אוטומטי
<asw3> classicc, מה יש לך אובונטו
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> ברצינות
<classicc> asw3: הייתי בערוץ אובנוטו של חו"ל מישהו שם הביא לי לינק להורדה של איזה משהו ששוקל ג'יגה ומשהו
<classicc> אני מפחד להתקין את זה
<classicc> אבל אתם לא מסוגלים לדבר ברצינות ואתם רק צוחקים עליי
<classicc> תהנו
<i-pink> אני אומרת לך ברצינות
<i-pink> לא מורידים תוכנות
<Interruptus> פינקי אכן צודקת
<i-pink> וגם הזהרתי אותך בפרטי שיצחקו עליך ולא האמנת לי!!
<classicc> שיצחקו..אם אני לא אשאל איך אני אדע??במיוחד שאת גם בפרטי לא עונה
<asw3> classicc, מזה אובונטו?
<asw3> זה לא אח של בטבבו?
<classicc> וחושבת שאני.."לא ישר"..ממש מגוחך
<i-pink> classicc, תראה
<i-pink> חשבתי שאתה מתקשה באובונטו, אז הצעתי לך את הסקייפ שלי מייד
<i-pink> ואז אמרת שאתה פועל ככובע שחור בפוגע באתרים
<asw3> שווה לך היא נראית טוב
<i-pink> אז אני חוששת.
<asw3> אולי כדאי לך להפעיל וידאו
<classicc> פינק!!!!!!!!!!
<classicc> בחייך!!!!!אם הייתי יודע לפרוץ לאתרים הייתי בא לשאול אותכם פה שאלות?????????
<i-pink> classicc, אמרתי לך
<classicc> די נו..!!יש לי פרוקסי וע"י אני נכנס בתור שם משתמש לכל מיני חדרים!!
<classicc> אתם שעה צוחקים..אבל אני דקה צוחק אתם תופסים רציני!!
<asw3> פרוצה?
<asw3> מזה יש מערכת הפעלה בתל ברוך
<asw3> ?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<classicc> טוב ביי
<i-pink> לאאא
<i-pink> אל תלך..
<classicc> אתם לא שווים אגורה אפילו
<classicc> חבל שקיבלתי את הערוץ הזה
<i-pink> אנחנו לא כאלה רעים
<i-pink> אני מוכנה לעזור לך
<classicc> עדיף להשאר בספיד בוט ה"עלוב".ולפחות יש שם אנשים נורמלים שעזרו לי קצת
<i-pink> בתנאי שתכנס מהIP האמיתית שלך
<asw3> אתה שם גרביונים על החיבור
<asw3> זה לא מקובל בקהילה אצלנו
<i-pink> חחחחחחח גרביונים
<asw3> socks :-D
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> classicc, אובונטו היא מערכת הפעלה שפותחה לצרכים מסחריים, השימוש בה ניתן חינם לכל אדם ללא עבר פלילי.
<Interruptus> http://hrta.co.il/
<Hoborg> /b/ - חרטא @ hrta.co.il
<asw3> ואי מזה החום הזה
<Interruptus> 4צ'אן הישראלי
<asw3> קצת גשם ירד
<asw3> ונהיה חם אש
<asw3> 23C
<asw3> חבל שזה לא תמונות מבית
<i-pink> classicc?
<i-pink> classicc, אני מבטיחה הפעם לענות ברצינות
<classicc> אוקיי...תודה!
<i-pink> מה השאלה?
<classicc> trew בנחמדותו הסביר לי..אבל יש לי עוד אוצר שאלות..
<asw3> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> asw3: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<classicc> למסקנה בשביל שיהיה לי את הלינוקס הזה..אני צריך גם אובנוטו?איך זה הולך?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אובונטו הוא כבר לינוקס
<asw3> ע"ע מערכת הפעלה
<classicc> אוקיי..יש מצב שזה שוקל ג'יגה ומשהו?
<i-pink> אם יש לך אובונטו זה אומר שיש לך לינוקס, אם יש לך רק לינוקס זה לא אומר בהכריח שיש לך אובונטו
<i-pink> כן
<classicc> כי הורדתי משהו מאיזה אתר ששלחו לי וכתוב אובנוטו בוקס..
<i-pink> ושאתה מתקין את זה זה ימחק לך הכל
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> בוקס?
<i-pink> תגבה ת המחשב שלך לפני שאתה מתקין
<classicc> איך אני מגבה?..מעביר לכונן D?..
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> זה עלול למחוק לך ההההההההכל
<i-pink> דיסק חיצוני שיהיה מנותק בזמן ההתקנה
<classicc> להעביר לדיסקים?
<i-pink> או צורב BD
<classicc> ?..מה..?
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-29
<classicc> זה מה שרשום בקובץ שהורדתי..
<classicc> ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386
<i-pink> BD Blueray Disk
<i-pink> יש לך נטבוק?
<classicc> לא
<classicc> לא יודע מה זה נטבוק
<classicc> מה זה בלורי דיסק?
<i-pink> יש לך מחשב נייד עם 10 אינטש מסך????
<classicc> אה חחחחחחחח......
<classicc> נטבוק..נכון זה נייד
<i-pink> לא
<classicc> לאאאא.....נייח..
<i-pink> notebook
<classicc> מה שהורדתי זה לנטבוק
<classicc> ?
<i-pink> כן
<classicc> פאקק....זה לקח שעה ומשהו
<i-pink> זה עם ממשק רמיקס מחרפן
<i-pink> מה שעה..
<classicc> עד שזה ירד..
<i-pink> גיגה זה כמה דקות..
<Interruptus> יש נטבוק נוטבוק
<classicc> חחח..הנייד שלי ז"ל..נשרף לי המעבד..
<Interruptus> ונוטי בוק
<classicc> אני עם נייח איטי וכבד (זמנית)..
<i-pink> תגבה אותו
<i-pink> תעשה לעצמך טובה..
<classicc> קודם שאני אדע מאיפה להשיג את האובנוטו
<i-pink> כי שאובונטו מוחק את הדיסק זה לא נעים................
<classicc> ואז אני יעביר את זה לכרטיס זיכרון ....
<i-pink> http://ubuntu.com
<Hoborg> Homepage | Ubuntu @ ubuntu.com
<i-pink> אתה מתקין מכד? או מאוזב?
<classicc> מה?
<Interruptus> בטח מדוד
<i-pink> אתה מתקין מCD או USB
<i-pink> נו דוד זה קל
<asw3> אני מבקש לשים ניקוד
<asw3> זה מקשה לי את החיים העיברותים האלה
<classicc> לא הבנתי את השאלה..
<asw3> איך תרצה להתקין?
<asw3> עם dok
<asw3> או עם cd
<asw3> כמו בוינדוס
<classicc> >>סורי על הבורות..לא הבנתיייייייייייי
<classicc> =\\
<asw3> מה לא הבנת?
<asw3> דיסק און k
<classicc> מה הכוונה מתקין מסי די או דוק?
<asw3> בעברית
<i-pink> אני אשאל אותך בגס..
<i-pink> classicc,
<i-pink> אני אשאל אותך בגס..
<classicc> ?
<asw3> classicc, יש לך דיסקים לצריבה?
<classicc> לא
<i-pink> יש לך במחשב כניסות USB מקדימה?
<classicc> חחחחחח....
<asw3> classicc, דיסק און k
<asw3> ?
<classicc> לא
<i-pink> OK
<asw3> אז לא תוכל להתקין
<i-pink> אני אשאל אותך בגס..
<classicc> יש לי כרטיס זיכרון של הפון
<i-pink> אז אתה יכול להכניס לו מאחורה (אוזב)
<asw3> תצטרך לבקש שישלחו לך בדואר את אובונטו
<classicc> יש לי מקדימה 2 כניסות USB
<asw3> שולחים כזה תקליטור מהודר
<asw3> צבעוני ומנקר עינים
<i-pink> classicc, הוא ממש מהודר
<asw3> אני אף פעם לא ניסיתי לקבל
<classicc> חח אתה רציני?..חשבתי בדואר אלקטרוני
<i-pink> מגיע בקרטון כזה..
<asw3> אולי אני צריך לנסות
<asw3> זה מגניב דיסק מקורי
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> מגיע גם עם מדבקה
<asw3> אני מוכן לתרום לקנוניקל 10 שח על המשלוח
<i-pink> יש לי 10.04 עם מדבקות
<classicc> זה בטח עולה מלא כסף?
<i-pink> 5$..
<i-pink> זה ישבור אותך
<classicc> 5 דולר?????????.
<classicc> =@
<asw3> i-pink, את יודעת אם סוזה גם שולחים
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> הגרענים שתפצח במהלך ההתקנה יעלו יותר
<i-pink> asw3, לא יודעת
<classicc> מה הקשר לדיסקים של צריבה?ולאבנוטו?
<classicc> שאם אין לי דיסקים אני לא יוכל להתקין?
<classicc> >>לא הבנתי
<asw3> כן ממש ככה
<asw3> לא תוכל להתקין
<i-pink> classicc, http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2286
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - מדריך לביצוע BOOT מUSB @ ubuntu-il.com
<asw3> תצטרך ללכת לשופרסללקנות דיסקים לצריבה
<i-pink> אתה צריך לעשות כמו החלק הראשון.
<classicc> זה באנגלית מה ששלחת?
<i-pink> זה מדריך שאני כתבתי ואמא שלי הצליחה לעשות עם זה התקנה.
<asw3> classicc, למה בחרת באובונטו?
<i-pink> לא זה בעברית
<i-pink> אני?
<classicc> למה בחרתי?..לא בחרתי..אני לא ידעתי מה זה בכלל חשבתי סתם שם שהמציאו לערוץ
<classicc> מישהו הפנה אותי לשם..OR מאיזה ערוץ במירק
<i-pink> ואתה אומר יאאאא איך בא לי מחשב חום!!! בוא נמחק אותו ונתקין סקין חום
<classicc> חחחחחחח....
<classicc> לאלא..ואז הם אמרו לי שאני לא מתאים או שאנני מסכן את האובנוטו
<classicc> לא הבנתי מה הם רוצים
<classicc> שאלתי באנגלית
<classicc> what is ubnutu?
<classicc> ואז הבוט שם שלף כמה שורות של הסבר..
<i-pink> classicc, אובונטו נראה ככה
<i-pink> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/wp-content/uploads/media/ubuntu_8-04_hardy_heron_screenshot.jpg
<classicc> מה שהבנתי שבגלל שנכנסתי עם סקריפט של ספיד בוט..זה פגע להם במשהו
<i-pink> classicc, מה אתה חושב?
<i-pink> נכון עיצוב מהמם?
<classicc> חחח..
<classicc> זה בסה"כ סקין
<i-pink> למה אתה רוצה להתקין את זה???????
<i-pink> זה כמו סקין אבל שבונה את המערכת הפעלה מאפס..
<asw3> classicc, אסור להיכנס עם סקריפטים
<Interruptus> @_@
<MootBot-AT> Interruptus: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<classicc> אמ..כי משה נחמיאס אמר שזה משהו טוב..נחמד.קהילה של אנשים שמבינים במחשב
<Interruptus> #_#
<Interruptus> וואט א שיט
<asw3> {}
<i-pink> שום תוכנה של חלונות לא תעבוד לך שם..
<classicc> אז באתי לערוץ הזה
<i-pink> classicc, לכן אני לא מבינה למה אתה רץ להתקין את זה
<classicc> למה לכם יש את זה?
<i-pink> למה אנשים עושים מוהיקן בשיער..
<classicc> תראי..
<asw3> אתה באמת רוצה לדעת למה יש לי את זה
<asw3> ?
<Interruptus> פעם היה לי מוהיקן
<Interruptus> עם קצוות כחולים
<asw3> פריק@
<classicc> אני עוד חודשיים בערך מתחיל לימודים של ניהול רשתות ואבטחת מידע..ועוד קורס שקשור ללינוקס
<i-pink> אני גם רוצה!
<Interruptus> וסקין שייב מסביב
<asw3> פעם היה לי ספיקים
<asw3> ועוד היתי מעמיד אותם עם ג'ל
<asw3> לא היה וואקס אז
<asw3> זה היה קשה רצח לעשות
<classicc> חחח...
<Interruptus> אני הייתי כל הזמן נוסע לת"א  קונה דאקס
<Interruptus> חומר כמו חימר כזה
<Interruptus> שממיסים ומורחים
<asw3> דאקס זה על הבסיס מים
<asw3> ?
<classicc> asw: בתקופה שלי היה פסים פלטין..עושים פן טוב!ואז מעמידים עם ג'ל =)
<Interruptus> זה נראה כמו פלסטלינה
<asw3> זה הרבה עבודה הדברים האלה
<classicc> חחחחחחח
<classicc> דאקס..ישן
<i-pink> אבל אני לא יכולה לעשות מוהיקן..
<i-pink> הבן זוג יזרוק אותי...
<asw3> יש לך שיער ארוך?
<i-pink> וגם ספייקים של מטר זה בטח מסובך..
<i-pink> כן..
<asw3> ואי אפשר לעשות עם זה דברים מגניבים
<asw3> צריך אבל מלא חומר
<asw3> פי ברד
<classicc> חחחח...איזה ישנים..בתקופה של היום זה..או ערס קרחת..או שיער דמוי ג'סטין שמכסה ת'עניים
<classicc> בלי ג'ל בלי בטיח..רק מחליק לשיער או מכונת תספורת..חעחע
<i-pink> השיער שלי עובר את הישבן....
<asw3> אז לא הסתפרת מגיל 8?
<asw3> :-D
<classicc> השאלה מה הגובה שלך..חחחח ;)
<i-pink> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5328/myhairc.jpg
<asw3> http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<i-pink> זה היה ב14-03-2010
<i-pink> ^
<asw3> sucks
<asw3> imageshack נהיו נאצים
<asw3> פעם היתי מעלה רק אליהם
<i-pink> הוא ב10 ס"מ יותר ארוך..
<i-pink> בעע
<i-pink> אני יעלה לאתר אחר
<i-pink> למרות שזה לינק ששמור לי במועדפים..
<asw3> פעם אחת העליתי
<asw3> ואז ללינק שהוא ישיר
<asw3> ביקשו שאני ארשם או משהו
<classicc> מה זה הלינק הזה?
<i-pink> מה יש לhttp://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5328/myhairc.jpg
<asw3> הלוואי ויסגרו אותם
<i-pink> אופס
<asw3> זה מעביר ל-
<asw3> http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<i-pink> הבנתי
<asw3> זה קרה לי בעוד לינקים
<asw3> ואני לא חושב שאני צריך להירשם לאתרים כאלה
<asw3> לא רוצים לתת בלי להירשם?
<asw3> אין בעיה יש עוד 100 אתרים שכן
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/7zfEf.jpg
<classicc> על מה אתה מדבר ?..
<asw3> אתרי תמונות
<i-pink> תוסיפו 10 ס"מ זה האורך היום..
<classicc> לכבוד מה כל השיער..?כל כך קר באמריקה?
<asw3> גם לנו יש וואשים כאלה בסלון
<asw3> :-P
<asw3> הלוואי והיתי יודע איך לעשות עם הספוג המעפן הזה
<asw3> זה לא יוצא ככה
<i-pink> אני עשיתי את הווש
<i-pink> השיער הוא בשביל הבן זוג...
<i-pink> בקיצור אז מוהיקן?
<classicc> asW, עכשיו תצלם את התסרוקת שלך..;)
<asw3> מאיפה אני אצלם עכשיו?
<asw3> זה לא מהתקופה הזאתי
<classicc> חח =)
<classicc> בני כמה אתם אפשר לשאול?
<i-pink> אתה רואה.. אני זקנה.
<classicc> את נראית בת 15 וחצי..(ברצינות)
<classicc> א' בגלל השיער..ב' בגלל הפיג'מה..
<classicc> ג' בגלל הידיים
<i-pink> אוווו
<i-pink> ידיים???
<asw3> לול
<asw3> הידים זה לא מדד
<asw3> ככה זה תימנים
<classicc> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> asw3, אני אפגנית
<asw3> דוברת רוסית?
<i-pink> asw3, אני אפגנית
<i-pink> קצת קצת פרסית
<asw3> שווה לקחת אותך בתור מתורגמנית
<asw3> בא לי על יבוא
<classicc> בני כמה אתם?..בני כמה אתם..
<asw3> google-10000
<asw3> סתם לא כל כך זקן
<i-pink> אני 39
<asw3> אני בן 16
<classicc> חח..אני עוד לא נולדתי..
<i-pink> אמרת 22
<classicc> לפי ההמצאות שלכם הלכתי..באמת באמת אני 22..
<i-pink> אני בת 24
<classicc> או..זה יותר מציאותי..=)
<classicc> תגידי קורס ניהול רשתות וכו'..זה שווה משו?
<i-pink> לא עשיתי
<classicc> שמעת על זה?
<i-pink> אני בת
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה במחשבים כלום
<classicc> חח..
<i-pink> אני רק יודעת ללחוץ על התקתקים ולהזיז את העכבר.
<classicc> זה סתם מיתוס
<classicc> אחותי הקטנה בת 5..מפעילה אייפון יותר טוב מאחי בן 15
<classicc> אין ספק שבנות פחות בקטע..אבל זה מיתוס שהיא לא יודעת להשתמש במחשב..
<i-pink> יש אנשים יודעים לעשות דברים מגניבים.. יש כאלה שאפילו חיברו את המנורה למחשב..
<i-pink> אני סתם אוהבת ורוד..
<classicc> מה הקשר ורוד..?(שאלה רצינית)..
<classicc> כאילו ורוד לזה שאת לא יודעת להשתמש במחשבים לפי דברייך..
<i-pink> אני סתם פאקצה
<i-pink> תראה את הפיג'מה שלי..
<classicc> לא קונה
<classicc> את יודעת..והרבה!אני בטוח
<classicc> את יודעת מה החלום שלי?
<i-pink> מה?
<classicc> מגיל 6
<i-pink> אם מישהו מתכתב בIRC של אובונטו אז זה אומר שהוא מבין במחשבים?
<i-pink> מה.
<classicc> להמציא דברים טכנולוגים..תוכנות..ולהגן (וירטואלית) על צה"ל והמדינה
<i-pink> נשמע טוב.
<i-pink> אתה יודע מה החלום שלי מגיל 6
<classicc> יש לי דוד שהוא מנהל בהנדסה אווירית
<classicc> מה?
<i-pink> האמת אולי מלפני גיל 6
<i-pink> שלא יהיה לי קשרים בשיער..
<classicc> חחחח
<classicc> חלום של כל ילדה..
<classicc> ;)
<i-pink> כן
<classicc> בואי נלך לחלום עלייכם בתכנית של עוזי חיטמן ז"ל
<classicc> (תכנית ישנה בערות 11)
<i-pink> אהבתי אותו
<classicc> גמני
<classicc> קראתי לפני יומיים כתבה שהאקרים טורכים פרצו לאתרים ישראלים מעל 300 פעם
<classicc> אז זה הביא לי חשק לעשות להם את זה בחזרה..
<i-pink> לא אוהבת את זה
<classicc> אין בארץ אנשים שמסוגלים לעשות זאת?..זה מפליא אותי שהם מעלינו בדברים האלה..
<i-pink> יש
<classicc> גם שהיה המשט מטורכיה..(המרמרה) צה"ל מחק להם את התוכנות..והייתה להם תכנה שממחזרת את הקבצים
<classicc> כאילו..הצבא שלנו כל כך מיושן שהוא לא יכל למחוק להם את זה עם תוכנות שלא ימחזרו?
<classicc> או לשים להם איזה וירוס שילך להם הכרטיס לעזעזאל?
<classicc> ?
<classicc> פינק?
<axcfds32> ????????
<soomsoom> למה לאזעזל אתם חייבים להציף את השרת המירור הישראלי
<soomsoom> לא חסרים לכם שרתים אחרים להוריד ממנו
<soomsoom> אוףףףףףףףף
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כנ"ל? :P
<soomsoom> lolk
<soomsoom> lol
<soomsoom> Ddorda: עשה טובה שלח מייל לקפלן
<soomsoom> ותגיד לו שהמהירות בלתי נסבלת
<soomsoom> אני כבר שלחתי
<Ddorda> אמרתי לו את זה כבר
<soomsoom> מה הוא אמר?
<Ddorda> לא אמרתי לו שהיא בלתי נסבלת, אבל אמרתי לו שהיא יותר איטית מלהוריד משרת בחו"ל
<soomsoom> מה הוא אומר?
<Ddorda> זה היה מזמן, אם אני זוכר נכון הוא אמר שלא חייבים
<soomsoom> מה לא חייבים.
<soomsoom> ?<
<Ddorda> כאילו, שלא חייבים להוריד מהשרת של המקור, אם יש לי בעיה עם השרת הזה אז אפשר להוריד גם משרתיפם מחול
<Ddorda> והוא אמר שאני טועה ושזה מהיר יותר
<soomsoom> :S
<soomsoom> אמרתי לו
<soomsoom> שאני מוריד בימים האחרונים על 1 kb ואחרים על איזה 20
<Interruptus> אני טוען שזה טעים יותר
<soomsoom> ומהשרתים מחול
<soomsoom> זה מוריד לי על 10
<Interruptus> מהמירור האיטלקי
<soomsoom> מתי שאין עומסים
<Interruptus> אני הורדתי משם על 245K
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אתה צודק
<soomsoom> אני מגיע בקלות לחצי מגה
<soomsoom> אנשים תשתמו בביטורנט
<soomsoom> סמאעק
<soomsoom> יש שרת אחד שמשרת כמעט מיליון איש
<soomsoom> :O
<Interruptus> הממ אני בדיוק משנמך קרוב ל1000 חבילות
<Interruptus> בסוזה
<Interruptus> יש איזה בעיה בטסטינג
<soomsoom> בארצ' אין שום בעיה
<Interruptus> משהו דפק לי את הקונקשן האלחוטי
<Interruptus> אני עכשיו מחובר בכבל
<sijp> Gargamel64 - ממתי קוראים לך שלומי?
<Gargamel64> sijp: מאז שנולדתי
<sijp> אהה
<sijp> ממתי אתה מחובר דרך 87.69.74.150 ?
<Gargamel64> יש מטרה לשאלות האלה?
<sijp> לראשונה היתה
<sijp> cool name
<soomsoom> http://news.walla.co.il/?w=//1819139
<soomsoom> XD
<Gargamel64> sijp: אוקיי, כי השנייה קצת מפחידה
<Gargamel64> ואיך אתה יודע איך קוראים לי?
<sijp> --> Gargamel64 (~shlomi@87.69.74.150) has joined #ubuntu-il
<sijp> ↑
<Gargamel64> אממ
<Gargamel64> לא זכור לי שהכנסתי את השם שלי בפרטי ההתחברות. אני אבדוק את זה, תודה
<sijp> לולז... האח הגדול
<sijp> יכול להיות שזה היוזר שלך?
<Gargamel64> לא. זה gargamel64. אבל זה המייל שלי
<Gargamel64> מפה זה מגיע כנראה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא, זה פשוט השם שאתו אתה מתחבר
<Ddorda> עם איזו תכנה אתה מתחבר? Xchat?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ^
<Ddorda> איזה קטע הזוי, לסבתא שלי יש 4 מעבדים, ולא הבנתי איך יכול להיות שהמעבד הראשון משתמש ב־100%
<Ddorda> והאחרים בפחות מ־10
<Ddorda> היה נראה לי משהו הזוי
<Ddorda> הסתכלתי עם htop
<Ddorda> אני רואה beckend
<Ddorda> כנראה יש לו דליפה כזאת או אחרת
<Ddorda> בהתחלה חשבתי שאולי זה פשוט איזה דימון שקשור לכרטיס מסך או משהו
<Ddorda> man beckend
<Interruptus> הממ באקנד דולף
<Interruptus> צקצק
<Ddorda> מגלה שזה קשור בכלל למדפסת
<Ddorda> ל־CUPS יורת נכון
<Interruptus> יותר מדי הפתעות בספולינג סרביס?
<trew100> Gargamel64: יש
<trew100> יש בשורות משמחות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: pidgin
<trew100> סידרתי את השולחן עבודה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני צריך להסתכל איך זה עובד ההגדרות שם, שנייה
<Gargamel64> ויפה שלסבתא שלך יש מחשב עם 4 מעבדים. סבתא שלי מסתבכת עם השלט של הטלוויזיה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תערוך את המשתמש של ה־IRC בפידג'ין
<Gargamel64> הוא פשוט נורא מתוחכם
<trew100> מה שהיה דפוק זה קובץ הגדרות של ישומונים של פלאזמה אז ערכתי אותו ומחקתי את השורות שהפריעו לו
<Ddorda> יש שם לשונית של הגדרות מתקדמות
<Ddorda> ושם יש Real name
<trew100> Gargamel64: למה אתה לא משתמש עם קונברסשיין
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ריק
<trew100> אופס נפל לי האסימון
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תכניס שם Gargush או משהו
<Gargamel64> trew100: לא מכיר, ופידג'ין נוחה כבר
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לצ'אטים תשתמש ב־Xchat
<Ddorda> היא מדהימה ;)
<trew100> החלפתי אותך עם מישהו אחר Gargamel64
<trew100> חח
<Gargamel64> ניסיתי.. לא אהבתיח
<Amenefus> 11.04 SUX A$$...
<Amenefus> ממש אבל..
<trew100> Amenefus: וכל זה למה?
<trew100> אני בדיוק משדרג אליה
<trew100> כבר 12 שעות
<Amenefus> תיראה לבד.. אני כבר התקנתי
<trew100> מקווה שזה יסיים לפני שבת
<trew100> Amenefus: אני עם KDE עדיין יש לי מה לראות?
<Gargamel64> מה רואים עכשיו?
<Amenefus> הסייד באר מכוער טילים ..
<Ddorda> Amenefus: היא לא כזאת גרועה, היא שונה
<Amenefus> יותר מידיי קיצורים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן, רואים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה רואים? :P
<Gargamel64> את השם או את הכינוי?
<Ddorda> * Gargamel64 (~shlomi@87.69.74.150) has joined #ubuntu-il
<Gargamel64> בעע
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כתוב שם איפה שהוא shlomi?
<Ddorda> בהגדרות
<Gargamel64> זה יוזר רשום בשרת. והוא רשום עם מייל שהשם מופיע בו
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה לא אומר...
<Ddorda> ~text@ זה טקסט שאתה מזין בהתחברות
<Ddorda> ולא קשור בכלל להרשמה לשרת
<Ddorda> אני יכול להתחבר עם ~mitzpetel@
<Ddorda> זהו
<Ddorda> שינית את username?
<Ddorda> Gargamel641: ^
<Gargamel641> Ddorda: כן
<Ddorda> Gargamel641: זה מה שחשבתי
<Ddorda> טוב, אני רוצה לבדוק משהו גם
<Gargamel641> רק שהשם שלי שונה עכשיו: 641 :P
<Ddorda> למה?
<Gargamel641> נו, לפחות זה
<Gargamel641> Ddorda [~MitzPetel@212.116.163.254.static.012.net.il] entered the room.
<Gargamel641> Ddorda [~MitzPetel@ubuntu/member/ddorda] entered the room.
<Ddorda> מה היה כתוב בהתחברות שלי?
<Ddorda> אדיר :)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה מוצג לי?
<Ddorda> כן
<Interruptus> הממאדיר
<Ddorda> * Gargamel64 (~Gargamel6@87.69.74.150) has joined #ubuntu-il
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תודה. עכשיו נשאר רק להסתיר את ה-IP
<Gargamel64> אני בודק אתז ה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אתה רשום לשרת, נכון?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: go to #freenode and ask to be cloaked
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, בודק
<Ddorda> Gargamel64:
<Ddorda> [13:03] * Gargamel64 has quit (Changing host)
<Ddorda> [13:03] * Gargamel64 (~Gargamel6@unaffiliated/gargamel64) has joined #freenode
<Gargamel64> אוקיי מגניב ביותר
<Gargamel64> אני קצת פרנואיד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: עוד כאן?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: בסוף הוספת את הפלאגין של התשובה האוטומטית?
<Gargamel64> או שלא אהבת אתזה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אהבתי, לא חשבתי על זה פשוט
<Ddorda> גם אני פוחד שינצלו את זה לרעה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: להציף?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> אבל מי שמציף עף בלי קשר לבוט לא?
<Gargamel64> והוא יעוף לפני שהבוט יענה לו
<Gargamel64> ככה שהבוט לא יציף, אבל באמת יהיה קרוב לזה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אם המשתמש כותב משהו 5 פעמים ומעיפים אותו
<Ddorda> ואז הבוט עונה לו 5 פעמים
<Ddorda> לפי החישוב המעמיק שלי זה 10 שורות + 2 של ההעפה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, אז אם מעיפים אותו בין הפעם הרביעית לחמישית, אז הבוט לא יספיק לענות, כי את הפעם החמישית המשתמש לא הצליח לשלוח
<Gargamel64> אם הבנתי נכון
<Gargamel64> ככה שצריך שני משתמשים בשביל זה :P
<Gargamel64> אני מבין את החשש שלך. לא נורא, פלאגין אחר :)
<HaimN> היי, איך היה במפגש אתמול? לצערי לא הספקתי להגיע אליו אתמול הייתי יכול להיות בתל אביב רק ב 10:30, וחוץ מזה הפלאפון שלי נרטב קצת במים והוא לא עבד הכי טוב, (עכשיו הוא בסדר למי ששואל...) ולכן לא יכלתי לוודא אם המפגש עוד המשיך
<Ddorda> HaimN: לא פספסת, לא היה כ"כ מפגש בסוף
<HaimN> למה? בגלל הגשם?
<HaimN> אז יהיה עוד אחד או לא?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אני אקשה עליך קצת: אז מה ההבדל בין זה לבין
<Ddorda> יהיה עוד חצי שנה :(
<Gargamel64> .paste * 5
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן, אתה צודק בעיקרון, ההבדל העיקרי הוא שהסקריפט שלך עונה לדברים יותר יומיומיים
<Ddorda> אז משתמש קצה יכול להפעיל את זה אפילו בטעות
<Ddorda> האמת היא, שבאמת צריך איזה אנטיספאם רציני
<Gargamel64> אז אפשר לבטל את "יש פה מישהו" (שאגב, התחיל בתור בדיחה)
<Gargamel64> ולהשאיר את הדברים השימושיים, כמו מה הפלט של וכו'
<Ddorda> אפשר
<Ddorda> חשבתי על לקחת את זה לכיוון אחר לגמרי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> לעשות עוזר וירטואלי
<Ddorda> שמבוסס על זה
<Gargamel64> כמו?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: קניתי את המשחקים.
<Gargamel64> (שים לב אגב, שהתגובה האוטומטית של הקישורים היא גם כזאת)
<Ddorda> לקחת את השאלות הכי נפוצות, לנתח אותן ולעשות תשובות אוטומטיות
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מגניב, ואיך הם?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כלומר למשל
<Shualdon> לא שיחקתי עדיין
<Shualdon> היום אני אתקין
<Gargamel64> במה עוזר? מנתח בעיות נפוצות ומציע פקודות לטיפול?
<Ddorda> איך משנים את המערכת לעברית?
<Gargamel64> נניח יש לי בעיה עם העכבר, אז יוצג לו בקשה להוסיף את הפלט של פקודה  מסויימת?
<Ddorda> ואז הוא ידע להגיד להיכנס לתפריט וכו' וכו'
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: חשבתי על בעיות פשוטות יותר
<Ddorda> איך להתקין .....
<trew100> חברים זה אומר שיש פלטפורמה רצינית לפיתוח משחקים בלינוקס?
<trew100> http://gamerdaddy.newsgeek.co.il/gamerdaddy-cryengine3/#comment-663
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אז מה שאתה בעצם אומר, זה שאין לך באמת בעיה עם הפלאגין, רק עם המודולים שקיימים כרגע
<Gargamel64> שזה בסדר. אפשר לפתח את זה הרבה כמו שהצעת
<Ddorda> אין לי שום בעיה עם הפלאגין, אני מעלה חששות שיש לי
<Ddorda> trew100: כבר יש
<Ddorda> איך אני בודק איזה פורטים פתוחים עם nmap?
<Ddorda> על השרת שלי
<Interruptus> nmap -vv -A -PN  IP
<Interruptus> זה מייצר המון תעבורה
<Interruptus> אבל
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אם אני על השרת אני יכול פשוט לעשות netstat -ntlp
<Ddorda> נכון?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> או socklist
<Ddorda> Interruptus: סבבה, תודה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: התקנתי את trine
<Shualdon> משחק נחמד
<Shualdon> אבל הכרטיס מסך שלי לא הכי טוב
<Shualdon> וזה נתקע
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אני לא מת על משחקי תלת ממד פשוט
<Shualdon> זה לא תלת מימד
<Shualdon> זה כן תלת ימד
<Ddorda> עד עכשיו לא היו לי בעיות כי בכל חבילה כזאת היו לפחות אחד או שני משחקי דו מימד
<Shualdon> אבל התזוזה על 2 מימדים
<Ddorda> כן, אני לא אוהב את זה
<Ddorda> אני אוהב את הסגנון של World of Goo, Gish, And yet it moves, Angry birds
<Ddorda> וכו'
<Shualdon> אני כבר הרבה זמן רוצה לקנות כרטיס מסך חדש
<Gargamel64> sijp: ממתי קוראים לך שלומי?
<sijp> וואו איזה דה ג'ה וו
<sijp> מי אמר שקוראים לי שלומי?
<Gargamel64> sijp: ממתי אתה מחובר דרך נטויז'ן?
<Gargamel64> (2011-04-29 16:14:21) sijp [~shlomi@93-172-166-222.bb.netvision.net.il] entered the room.
<sijp> זה לא אני
<Gargamel64> זאת השכנה שלך?
<sijp> כן
<sijp> אני מחובר לאינטרנט דרך השכנים
<sijp> קוראים לשכנה שלי שלומי פשוט
<Gargamel64> לא הציקו לה בגן עם השם הזה?
<sijp> אני לא חושב שבתקופתה היה דבר כזה גן
<sijp> סתם... אני לא באמת מחובר דרך השכנים
<sijp> וכן, זהו שמי
<Gargamel64> הנחתי שגם אם כן, לא תצהיר על זה בצ'אט שההתכתבות בו מתועדת :P
<sijp> אני בטוח שהשכנה שלי יודעת מה זה לוגים של irc
<sijp> או מה זה אובונטו
<Gargamel64> תתקין לה
<Gargamel64> אני מנסה להחזיר בתשובה אנשים וזה לא מצליח. הם ממש אוהבים את וינדוס 7
<sijp> אין טעם "להחזיר בתשובה"
<sijp> יש לזה אפקט בדיוק הפוך
<Gargamel64> ברור, אבל הראיתי להם לייב סידי והם לא התלהבו
<sijp> נו אז מה?
<sijp> אז שלא יתלהבו הפסד שלהם
<Gargamel64> שלי
<Gargamel64> אני זה שמפרמט להם כל חצי שנה
<sijp> אהה... אז הגיע הזמן להפסיק לפרמט :)
<sijp> או לקבל על זה תשלום
<Gargamel64> אני לא הולך לקחת כסף מחברים שלי..
<sijp> אז יש רק פתרון אחד:
<sijp> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computers
<Hoborg> Why It's Better To Pretend You Don't Know Anything About Computers - The Oatmeal @ theoatmeal.com
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Gargamel64> רק שמאוחר מדי בשביל זה
<sijp> זה לא מאוחר
<sijp> זה מצחיק, אבל הקומיקס הזה זה בדיוק מה שקרה לי עם דוד שלי
<Gargamel64> האמת אבל שאני מתמצא פחות בוינדוס 7. את XP עוד הכרתי
<sijp> בדיוק!
<sijp> אתה צריך להגיד בדיוק את זה
<sijp> רק ביותר הגזמה
<sijp> אני אומר שכבר שכחתי להשתמש בוינדוס
<Gargamel64> כן, אבל שנינו יודעים שזה לא נכון..
<sijp> ושאני לא מצליח להסתדר עם המערכת הזו
<sijp> אתה צריך פשוט להתנהג כאילו אתה לא טוב עם וינדוס.
<sijp> אצלי זה באמת ככה. אני לא מצליח להגדיר שם שום דבר
<Gargamel64> לאט לאט זה יקרה
<sijp> אבל אם במקרה שלך זה לא, תגיד שזה כן
<Gargamel64> וינדוס 8 אני כבר לא אכיר
<Gargamel64> ומייקרוסופט יהפכו את הממשק שוב
<Gargamel64> בשיטת ה"אנחנו יודעים יותר טוב ממך מה אתה רוצה", סטייל אפל
<sijp> אם הם יבואו לך עם בעיות עם 7 תגיד להם שאתה לא יודע איך לפתור את הבעיה
<Gargamel64> יש לי רעיון יותר טוב
<Gargamel64> אני אתגייס ל-FBI
<Gargamel64> וכל פעם שהם רוצים משהו, תהייה "במקרה" הקפצה בגלל אירוע כלשהו
<sijp> אתה לא צריך להתגייס ל־FBI בשביל זה.
<sijp> לא חסרות הקפצות גם בארץ :)
<Gargamel64> מה שב"כ? הם סבבה והכל אבל התדמית שלהם פחות מגניבה
<Gargamel64> טוב אני זז
<Gargamel64> ביי שלומקה
<TalKo> מוזר, אני לא חושב שחלונות 7 היא מערכת הפעלה כל כך רעה
<Nighthawk``> היא מערכת הפעלה דיי מוצלחת
<Nighthawk``> רק חבל שלקח לחלונות 200 שנה להוציא מערכת הפעלה ראויה
<Nighthawk``> *מיקרוסופט
<lousygarua> יש פה מישהו מהמנהלים של האתר?  Ddorda ?
<lousygarua> there's still a problem with the VIEWS module, it can't be accessed from the admin panels
<Ddorda> lousygarua: ?
<lousygarua> מה נסמר עם הוויוז? רק אני לא מוצא אותו שמה?
<Ddorda> TalKo: לדעתי היא כן גרועה
<lousygarua> Ddorda: can you access the views menu?
<lousygarua> admin menu
<Ddorda> lousygarua: אני לומד עכשיו
<Ddorda> אני אסתכל עוד מעט
<lousygarua> Ddorda: ok sure thx
<Shualdon> Ddorda: הצלחתי להפעיל את טריין בלי שהוא יתקע כל שניה
<Shualdon> משחק ממש נחמד
<Ddorda> וואלה
<Ddorda> מה הקטע של המשחק?
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> אמ...
<Shualdon> זה כמו מריו
<Shualdon> צריך לעבור שלבים ולהרוג אוייבים
<Shualdon> אבל הקטע שלו זה שהאתה יכול להחליף שחקנים
<Shualdon> זה 3 שחקנים שנתקעו בגוף אחד
<Shualdon> אביר, קוסם וגנבת
<Shualdon> ולכל אחד מהם יכולות שונות
<Ddorda> מגניב!
<Ddorda> מזכיר לי משחק ממש ישן שהיינו משחקים פעם בקיבוץ
<Ddorda> בחדר מחשבים
<Ddorda> שהיו שלוש שמויות
<Shualdon> וראיתי שיש להם נקודות נסיון
<Shualdon> ואפשר להפעיל להם עוד יכולות בהמשך
<Shualdon> זה נראה ממש נחמד
<Ddorda> הייתי מנסה, אבל אין סיכוי שזה יצליח לרוץ על המחשב שלי
<Shualdon> סביר להניח
<Ddorda> נעשה ככה, אם בגרסה הבאה יהיו משחקי דו מימד אני אקנה אותה ורק אז תשלח לי את המשחקים הנוכחיים, טוב :P
<Shualdon> חחחח
<Shualdon> בכיף :P
<Ddorda> אחרת אני ארגיש רע עם עצמי עם כל הרגשי שעשית לי
<Shualdon> :{
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> טוב, אני לומד
<Shualdon> כן..כן.. שמענו ממך
<derft> Hello, Ddorda
<derft> how are you?
<Ddorda> derft: all good
<Ddorda> and you?
<derft> cool, have you sent the letter?
<derft> stickers i mean
<^Sagi> anybody home?
<derft> Ddorda?!
<someone235> למישהו יש unity?
<someone235> כל פעם שאני לוחץ על ה-X ב-XCHAT הוא נעלם
<someone235> הפרוסס עדיין קיים, הוא פשוט לא מופיע בשום מקום
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-30
<liel> בוקר טוב
<TalKo> בוקר אור
<someone235> למישהו פה יש UNITY?
<^Sagi> שלום. שאלה לי
<^Sagi> מישהו ער?
<^Sagi> ?
<grawcho_> ??
<someone235> ^Sagi, !
<someone235> למישהו פה יש UNITY?
<someone235> כל פעם שאני לוחץ X על ה-XCHAT הוא נעלם
<someone235> הוא לא נסגר
<someone235> אבל הוא לא מופיע בחלונות הפתוחים
<someone235> וגם לא ב-TRAY ICON
<someone235> שיט, זה קרה לי עוד פעם
<someone235> מישהו ענה לי ולא ראיתי?
<nady> .exe
<someone235> ?
<nady> אמור לעבוד לי?
<someone235> אם יש לך WINE
<Elihai> מישהו ניסה להתקין את אובונטו 11?
<someone235> כן
<Elihai> ויש שגיאה לאחר ההתקנה, משהו עם סמל
<Elihai> ?
<someone235> איזה שגיאה?
<someone235> אחרי שסיימת להתקין?
<Elihai> כן, בהפעלה נותן שגיאה..
<someone235> אממ, לי זה לא נתן שום שגיאה
<someone235> avishai, יש לך UNITY
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏אני לא מסוגל לעבוד עם הדבר הזה
<someone235> ניסית?
<avishai> ‏עשר דקות ונשברתי
<someone235> אז אתה עם גנום 2?
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏עדיין
<avishai> ‏לפחות עד שאני אצליח לסדר את גנום 3 שיעבוד בלי בעיות
<someone235> קיצר, יוניטי סבבה לדעתי
<someone235> חוץ מזה שכל פעם שאני לוחץ על ה-X ב-XCHAT
<someone235> אז הוא נעלם
<someone235> למרות שהוא אמור ללכת ל-SYSTEM TRAY
<someone235> Ddorda: תגיד, יש לך UNITY?
<Ddorda> someone235: לא
<someone235> אתה על 11.04?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> אני על 10.10
<someone235> יוניטי די נחמד
<Ddorda> כן?
<someone235> לדעתי
<Ddorda> הוא אחלה? לא יצא לי לנסות אותו יותר מדי, רק קצת
<Ddorda> מה אתה אוהב בו?
<someone235> ה-DASH שלו נחמד
<someone235> אפשר למצוא בקלות תוכנות בעזרת חיפוש
<someone235> תמיד היה את הקטע הזה שהתקנת תוכנה ולא ידעת באיזה תפריט היא נמצאת
<Ddorda> אני בקרוב אעשה ניסוי ואתקין את 11.04 על איזה מחשב...
<someone235> גם כשעושים alt+f2 זה נותן לך recent commands
<someone235> הבעיה היחידה שלי כרגע זה שהוא משום מה מעלים לי את XCHAT
<someone235> XCHAT אמור לעשות MINIMIZE TO TRAY
<someone235> אבל במקום זה הוא נעלם
<someone235> הוא לא נסגר, הפרוסס שלו עדיין פועל
<someone235> פשוט אין שום דרך לגשת אליו
<someone235> אתה משתמש ב-XCHAT?
<Ddorda> בוודאי
<Ddorda> האחת והיחידה :)
<Ddorda> someone235: חיפשת בגוגל?
<Ddorda> !g xchat tray unity
<Hoborg> [SOLVED] System tray question [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1701450.html
<someone235> אני מנסה
<Ddorda> כתוב על זה solved, זה כבר טוב ;)
<someone235> only Java and Wine applications can use the new systray. Besides these apps, Skype can also use it thanks to a request by Mark Shuttleworth.
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> WTF?
<Ddorda> נשמע לי הזוי רצח
<someone235> כן
<Ddorda> דאגו לג'אווה וחלונות לפי גנום ו־KDE?
<Ddorda> :X
<someone235> שניה, בוא ננסה משהו
<ssss> someone235: hi
<ssss> אוקיי
<ssss> אני מקבל נוטיפיקיישן כמו שצריך גם כשזה מינימייז
<someone235> טוב, נראה לי שאני אסתדר
<someone235> רק חבל שהם לא תומכים אחורה ב-TRAY ICONS
<aaacvb22> ?
<Ddorda> aaacvb22: ?
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<ccbn23> dor
<ccbn23> ?
<avishai> Ddorda, כאן?
<Ddorda> avishai: כן
<Ddorda> היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<avishai> ‏תגיד
<avishai> ‏למה יש שני בוטים?
<avishai> כלומר, מי זה soomsoom ומי זה hoborg
<avishai> ‏ומי משניהם רץ בעצם?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אכנס לראות
<Ddorda> לגבי soomsoom
<Ddorda> .about
<Ddorda> .bot
<Ddorda> אוף נו, אני תמיד שוכח
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Ddorda> הו
<Ddorda> פשוט הבוט שהוא פיתח
<Ddorda> ו־Hoborg זה הבוט, שרץ על הקוד של soombot
<Ddorda> avishai: אוקיי?
<avishai> ‏אז הובורג זה גירסה משופרת של סומסום?
<Ddorda> זה soomsoom שקצת שינינו את המודולים
<Ddorda> כדי שיעבוד עם הוויקי שלנו וכל מני
<avishai> ‏הבנתי
<avishai> ‏ואיפה הפלאגין שעונה לאנשים כשהם אומרים "יש פה מישהו?"
<Ddorda> הוא בכלל רץ עכשיו?
<Ddorda> בעיקרון לא הכנסתי אותו בכלל אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> Ddorda: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Ddorda> אה.. אז כנראה שהוא כן שם
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> לנטרל אותו?
<Ddorda> anybodyhere
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏אני חיפשתי אותו
<avishai> ‏ומצאתי את הפלאגין הזה בסומסום
<avishai> ‏והוא.... פשוט דבילי
<avishai> ‏אז רציתי לכתוב אותו מחדש, אבל לא הייתי בטוח לאן זה שייך
<Ddorda> avishai: זה גרגמל בנה
<avishai> ‏לא יודע מי זה
<Ddorda> הוא פה די הרבה
<Ddorda> <Gargamel64>
<avishai> ‏אבל מה ההיגיון בלבנות פלאגין שעונה לסטרינג ספציפי?
<Ddorda> הוא שיפר אותו מאוד כבר
<Ddorda> פשוט עוד לא העלתי
<avishai> ‏זה מה שיש בשרת?
<avishai> ‏אה
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> רוצה שאני אעלה אותו?
<avishai> ‏עכשיו זה פלאגין גנרי?
<Ddorda> כלומר?
<avishai> ‏ההיגיון אומר שהפלאגין צריך לקבל קונפיגורציה
<avishai> ‏רשימה של שאלות ומענים
<avishai> ‏במקום לבנות פלאגין נפרד לכל שאלה כזו
<Ddorda> הוא עשה משהו עם פונקציות
<Ddorda> כלומר שלכל regex אפשר לבנות פונקציה
<Ddorda> שתתן את התשובה
<avishai> ‏זה כבר נשמע יותר סביר
<avishai> ‏אפשר לראות את הקוד?
<Ddorda> כן, שנייה אני אשלח לך אותו
<Ddorda> לא הספקתי לשבת עליו
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> יש לך מייל
<Ddorda> avishai: אני חושב בקרוב להתקין theme לכל הפאנל ניהול של האתר
<Ddorda> כדי שלא יהיו לנו שיבושים בגלל כל מני דברים שרק מנהלים רואים
<Ddorda> כל התוספות טקסט בתיבות טקסט
<Ddorda> ששוברים את כל העיצוב
<avishai> ‏סבבה, לך על זה
<avishai> ‏אני לא צד פה
<avishai> ‏אגב, הוא ממש התפרע שם
<avishai> ‏הוא סיבך משהו שאמור להיות די פשוט
<Ddorda> מה הוא עשה?
<asheruv> הלו יש פה מישהיוא
<asheruv> ?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> יש
<asheruv> לרגע חשבתי נטוש פה
<asheruv> אף אחד לא כותב כלום
<asheruv> כנראה שחשבתי נכון.....
<asurg> שלום לכולם
<asurg> תגידו יצא לכם להתקין את אובנטו ?11.04
<asurg> מישהוא?
<trew_> כן
<trew_> יצא לי לשדרג
<asurg> וואלה
<trew_> והוא החזיר לי שגיאת 1 אחרי זה המחשב לא מעלה אובונטו
<asurg> ?
<asurg> במקרה מ 10.10
<trew_> אז אני עכשיו מוריד סוזה 11.4 ננסה את המערכת הזאת
<trew_> נשמעת נחמדה
<trew_> grawcho: סידרתי את הKDE
<asurg> אני כבר הורדתי אותה פעמיים
<trew_> ואללה
<asurg> משום מה אין אפשרות שידרוג כמו שאומרים
<asurg> כן
<grawcho> trew_: מעולה ... מה תיקן את הבעיה ?
<asurg> חחח כלום
<asurg> בגלל זה אני פה
<trew_> מחיקה של RC של יישומון פלזמה
<trew_> grawcho: ^^
<asurg> זה מוזר באינטרנט אני רואב שהממשק של ההתקן הוא הרבה יותר ויזואלי ומעוצב ואם יותר אפשרויות
<asurg> לעומת זאת כשאני רוצה להתקין הממש הוא יותר אם טקסטים ולמרות שאין לי בעיה אם זה אני פוחד להמשיך בהתקנה
<trew_> לא יודע מה להגיד לך לא ניסיתי
<asurg> יש פה מישהוא שכבר התקין?
<asurg> someone......
<i-pink> קר לי
<yuriok> שלום
<yuriok> אני מוריד ממנהלי התקנים בשביל עידכונים, הורדה הייתה איטית מאוד, איזה שרת אתם ממליצים?
<i-pink> אני מורידה מהשרתים של אוניברסיטת קולומביה.
<i-pink> אבל אני לא בישראל...
<^Sagi> פינקי
<^Sagi> מופיע לי סרגל מוזר בצד שמאל
<^Sagi> במקום התפריט העליון
<^Sagi> את יודעת איך להחזיר עטרה ליושנה
<^Sagi> ?
<yuriok> יצאתי מריסטר, השארתם לי הודעה?
<^Sagi> [22:34] <yuriok> שלום [22:35] <yuriok> אני מוריד ממנהלי התקנים בשביל עידכונים, הורדה הייתה איטית מאוד, איזה שרת אתם ממליצים? [22:40] <i-pink> אני מורידה מהשרתים של אוניברסיטת קולומביה. [22:40] <i-pink> אבל אני לא בישראל...
<yuriok> תודה, אנסה
<i-pink> yuriok, תחפש מי הכי קרוב אליך
<i-pink> ואני חושבת שיש לי גם כפתור לבחירת השרת הכי טוב
<yuriok> טוב בחרתי רוסיה שרת YANDEX זה מוריד מהר
<i-pink> OK
<^Sagi> פינקי
<asurg> (
<asurg> אל תגידו לי שקהילת חובבי אובנטו כו כך קטנה בארץ לפי כמות המשתמשים פה....
<Shualdon> לא כולם נמצאים בצ'אט
<matanya> ההורדה כל כך איטית
<matanya> אני מת
<Shualdon> כי כולם מורידים...
<Shualdon> אני כבר הורדתי
<Shualdon> אבל אני לא מעדכן בינתיים
<matanya> הורדתי את בטא2
<Shualdon> יש לי רק את הISO בשביל הסרטונים שאני מכין
<matanya> אבל עכשיו השדרוג ל RTM כל כך איטי
<avishai> ‏יש פה מישהו?
<moshe742> כן
<avishai> ‏לא עבד
<avishai> ‏לא משנה
<avishai> ‏Hoborg, יש פה מישהו?
<moshe742> אגב, ידוע לך את אני מוסיף סביבות עבודה ביוניטי?
<i-pink> מחפשת מוזיקה קיצבית
<i-pink> מוזיקה, לא שיר
<Interruptus> אני עכשיו שומע את ה
<Interruptus> shipwreck radio
<Interruptus> של nurse with wound
<Interruptus> זה בחור שנקרא סטיב סטייפלטון
<Interruptus> שבמשך כמה שנים הסתובב באיזה אי על יד איסלנד
<Interruptus> וסימפל קולות של החיות
<Interruptus> ובסוף הרכיב מזה 3 אלבומים
<i-pink> איך אפשר לשמוע את זה
<i-pink> Interruptus, ?
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> הממ צריך להוריד את סריית האלבומים האלה
<i-pink> איך האלמום נקרא?
<i-pink> ??shipwreck radio
<Interruptus> shipwreck radio vol 1
<Interruptus> vol 2
<Interruptus> final boradcasts
<Interruptus> קחי בחשבון שזה אבסטרקטי לחלוטין
<i-pink> אני מחפשת בLAST.FM
<Interruptus> http://www.mediafire.com/?1p4644t205k84to
<Interruptus> http://www.mediafire.com/?ci3i5xda9m99w0l
<Interruptus> volume 2
<i-pink> מצאתי בLAST FM
<i-pink> אפשר לשמוע את זה חינם בלי להוריד..
<Interruptus> הא
<i-pink> כנס לכאן
<i-pink> http://www.last.fm/listen
<Hoborg> None @ www.last.fm
<Interruptus> הא אני תמיד מקשיב ישירות מהספריה שלי
<i-pink> תכתוב מה שאתה רוצה לשמוע וזהו..
<i-pink> יש כאן 15M רוחה פס.. אז זה לא מזיז לי כל כך..
<Interruptus> אהאא אצלך זה תענוג
<Interruptus> זורם
<Interruptus> ואת בחול
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> ככה שאת לא צריכה לשבור את הראש על תעדוף
<i-pink> NY
<Interruptus> השרתים ממש שם
<i-pink> אבל יש בעיה עם תעדוף לארץ...
<Interruptus> הסתדרת לגמרי
<i-pink> לפתוח walla... :-)
<i-pink> אני צוחקת.. אין בעיה של תעדוף..
<i-pink> האינרנט כאן עף..
<i-pink> וזה חיבור איטי.
<i-pink> לחוב השכנים שלו יש FIOS. במהירויות הזויות..
<Interruptus> אצלך הספקיות לא גסטפו כמו פה
<i-pink> 50 20...
<Interruptus> בטח סימטרי גם
<i-pink> לא.. הכבלים שלנו זה 15 יורז מגה עולה..
<i-pink> בFIOS זה חצי עולה
<i-pink> אבל יש כאן קטע מניייייקי
<i-pink> הם חוזמים את פורט 80
<i-pink> שלא תעשה הוסטינג בבית
<i-pink> חוסמים*
<Interruptus> האא
<Interruptus> מניוקים
<Interruptus> מה בעיה
<Interruptus> אפשר לאחסן על 8080
<i-pink> אבל אם אתה משלם עוד טיפה נותנים לך פיקס IP ופותחים את פורט 80
<Interruptus> הא נייס לגמרי
<i-pink> משהו כמו 5-10 דולר..
<Interruptus> מה זה מטורף
<Interruptus> מחיר זול לאללה
<Interruptus> בארץ על דבר כזה עם הכל
<Interruptus> היית משלמת 400 שקל
<i-pink> זה מרגיש כאן כמו 10-20 שקל..
<Interruptus> נו כי המשכורות הגיוניות
<Interruptus> לא כמו בארץ
<i-pink> החיבור שלנו עולה 50 לחודש..
<i-pink> אבל בגלל שמרווחים בדולר זה מרגיש כמו 20 שקל..
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> בארץ מתמחרים דולרית
<Interruptus> אבל מרוויחים שיקלית
<i-pink> חלם..
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> אבל הדירות יקרות אש..
<Interruptus> לע בנדודה שלי קנה בניו גרזי
<Interruptus> ב40K
<Interruptus> בית קרקע
<i-pink> דירה 1BD  - כמו 2 חדרים בארץ.. עולה שכירות לחודש 2500$
<i-pink> אני במנהטן
<Interruptus> נו את במנהטן זה הצנטרום של הפיילה
<Interruptus> שם הכל הכי יקר
<i-pink> מנהטן = החד המקומות הכי יקרים בעולם...
<Interruptus> יאפ
<i-pink> אני רוצה בית בבטרי סיטי.
<Interruptus> אבל דירה ב40K בניו ג'רזי
<Interruptus> זה אחלה
<i-pink> קרוב לנהר..
<Interruptus> ניו ג'רזי לא כזאת גרועה
<i-pink> אבל להגיע בזמן סביר מNY ל MHTN צריך מסוק..
<i-pink> ויש דפוקים כאן שעושים את זה...
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-01
<i-pink> זה לא מחזה נדיר כל כך
<Interruptus> נו יש אקשן
<Interruptus> מה רע
<i-pink> שזה יקר רצח..
<i-pink> ואין ממש איפה לנחות..
<Interruptus> נו יש שפע של מקומות בפריפריה
<Interruptus> מסביב
<i-pink> אבל אם כבר לקחת מסוק.. זה כדי להגיע מהר.. ולא כדי לנחות בקווינס ולקחת סבואיי למנהטן :-)
<i-pink> פאאאאאאאאאאאאק
<i-pink> השרת חטף זאפטה מטורפת
<Interruptus> ממי
<Interruptus> מהחשמל?
<Interruptus> או מהרגל
<Interruptus> או שנפל עליו איזה גרגויל
<i-pink> נפל עליו גליל של מסקינג טייפ ענקי
<i-pink> אני מריצה בדיקה לסמרט..
<Interruptus> ווהו
<Interruptus> בדיקה להרדיסקים
<Interruptus> לא טוב תזוזות
<i-pink> לא הבנתי..
<Interruptus> כשעושים בדיקות להרדיסקים
<Interruptus> לא בריא להזיז
<Interruptus> שום דבר
<i-pink> זה גליל ענק זה שוקל כמה ק"ג טובים..
<Interruptus> לתת לתוכנה לקרוא את הנתונים
<i-pink> לא זז עכשיו כלום
<Interruptus> מהבקר ומהצ'יפ
<i-pink> או שאתה מתכוון לשיחה בIRC?
<Interruptus> אני מתכוון לתזוזה פיזית של המארז עם הדיסקים
<i-pink> לא הוא לא זז
<Interruptus> איך את עובדת עם הדיסקים במארז נפרד
<i-pink> לא לא
<Interruptus> ואז חיבר סקזי?
<i-pink> לא STSA בתוך המארז
<i-pink> אבל זה טאוור
<Interruptus> לי נגמר המקום במארז אז אירגנתי קופסה חיצונית
<Interruptus> וכרטיס סקזי
<i-pink> ושנוחת עליו כזה דבר הוא זז
<i-pink> למה סקזי ולא SAS?
<Interruptus> כי זה ישן
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> אני עובדת עם טרות
<Interruptus> יש אצלי מלא טראש ישן
<i-pink> יש 2 טרה.
<i-pink> ובקרוב עוד 3
<Interruptus> נו שם המחירים זולים לאללה
<Interruptus> לציוד כזה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני קונה רק BLACK CAVIAR
<Interruptus> תענוג
<i-pink> בשביל הבדל של 10-12 דולר בין הBLUE לBLACK.. אין מה לחשוב..
<i-pink> 10 דולר זה מרגיש כמו 20 שקל..
<lightpriest> סססססססעמק של נטויז'ן
<lightpriest> הייתי צריך לנתב את התקשורת שלי דרך SSH בארה"ב בשביל לשדרג בקצב שהוא גבוה יותר מ20K
<asw3> ויבנו להם בנ"י ערי מסכנות בעזרת ssh
<lightpriest> זה עובד יותר מהר מהאינטרנט הרגיל שלי, אני שוקל פשוט להישאר עם זה
<lightpriest> מצד שני, כל הפרסומות שאני רואה הן לכל מיני חנויות ודילים בארה"ב
<lightpriest> :\
<asw3> ssl לא עוזר?
<lightpriest> יש מאגרים בSSL?
<^Sagi> åáëï
<^Sagi> .
<TalKo> morning
<^Sagi> .
<^Sagi> morning
<^Sagi> îé ôä?
<TalKo> what charset are you using?
<^Sagi> hebrew
<TalKo> please use unicode instead.
<^Sagi> UTF-8?
<TalKo> yea
<^Sagi> it's that default
<TalKo> it's better than using hebrew charset, it has hebrew too
<TalKo> and everyone is using it..
<^Sagi> that's what i use
<TalKo> stranfe
<TalKo> strange
<TalKo> so why can't I read your hebrew?
<TalKo> maybe it's on my side
<^Sagi> check it
<^Sagi> my side: http://img851.imageshack.us/i/strangekx.jpg/
<Hoborg> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img851.imageshack.us
<^Sagi> wait..
<^Sagi> let's try
<^Sagi> ניסיון
<Ddorda> ^Sagi: עובד
<Ddorda> :)
<^Sagi> :)
<^Sagi> יש לי בעיה עם האובנטו
<^Sagi> התקנתי 11.04
<^Sagi> מופיע לי סרגל מוזר
<^Sagi> www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/Ubuntu_Netbook_1010_interface_b85a4b45-afba-4e7b-bd24-259975eb22e9.jpg
<^Sagi> משהו כזה
<^Sagi> במקום המקורי
<^Sagi> http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/software/ubuntu804/CompizDesktop.png
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> ^Sagi: XD
<Ddorda> ^Sagi: אובונטו עברו לסביבת עבודה חדשה בשם יוניטי
<Ddorda> Unity
<Ddorda> זה לא מוזר, זה ככה
<^Sagi> אין אופציה להחזיר?
<Ddorda> יש אופציה, אבל היא לא תהיה קיימת עוד הרבה שנים
<Ddorda> או יותר נכון עוד הרבה גרסאות
<Ddorda> אז אין לך כ"כ למה להחזיר חזרה, כי אין יותר מדי בררות
<^Sagi> זה לא נח
<^Sagi> קשה להתמצא ולהגיע לכל הדברים
<Ddorda> למה? מה לא נוח לך?
<^Sagi> application
<^Sagi> למשל
<Ddorda> במקום תפריט פשוט יש חיפוש
<^Sagi> אתה לא רואה את כולם, ואז אתה צריך ללחוץ על החץ כדי שיציג את השאר
<^Sagi> ואם אני לא זוכר כל מה שמותקן
<^Sagi> או רוצה לראות מה יש
<Ddorda> יש רשימה
<Ddorda> !g how to use unity
<Hoborg> How to create an island terrain in Unity 3D game engine | Video ... - http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-create-island-terrain-unity-3d-game-engine-261277/
<^Sagi> מתי יצא העדכון הזה?
<Ddorda> oops
<Ddorda> עם הגרסה האחרונה
<Ddorda> !g how to use unity ubuntu
<Hoborg> Unity - Ubuntu Wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Ddorda> הנה
<^Sagi> תודה
<^Sagi> http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<Hoborg> Unity | Unity @ unity.ubuntu.com
<^Sagi> אוקי
<Ddorda> אם תקרא את זה, תתנסה ועדיין לא תאהב, תחזור אלי ואני אעזור לך לחזור לעיצוב הישן, אבל תדע שבגרסה הבאה הוא כבר לא יהיה
<^Sagi> :(
<^Sagi> אז אין טעם..
<^Sagi> תודה בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> ^Sagi: הסביבה הישנה נקראה GNOME2 ויצא עכשיו GNOME3
<Ddorda> מה שאומר שבעיקרון בקרוב לא יהיה שימוש בזה בשום הפצת לינוקס
<^Sagi> אממ
<^Sagi> יותר פשוט להיות טייס
<TalKo> but gnome 3 will be available, they changed the paradigm too
<TalKo> ^Sagi: being a pilot is as easy as driving a car, you just need to be aware of one more dimension..
<^Sagi> :)
<^Sagi> יש איזו תוכנה למדיה סנטר
<^Sagi> ?
<^Sagi> בעיקרון, את האובנטו התקנתי על מחשב שמחובר לטלויזיה
<Ddorda> כן, אפילו כמה
<Ddorda> תחפש במרכז התכנות media center
<^Sagi> וואלנ
<^Sagi> ה
<^Sagi> האמת, אם יש לך רשימה של תוכנות מומלצות אשמח לקבל
<^Sagi> כן
<Ddorda> ^Sagi: יש לי, אבל אני בעבודה עכשיו
<TalKo> xmbc is nice
<TalKo> xbmc
<^Sagi> thanks
<GuySoft> בלוג פוסט: סקריפטים ליישור פייסבוק, טוויטר, טוויטר-דק, אוקי-קיופיד ועוד http://www.guysoft.co.il/rtl-scripts/ 盖
<Hoborg> הבלוג של GuySoft &raquo; תוספים ליישור עברית בפייסבוק טוויטר אוקי-קיופיד ועוד @ www.guysoft.co.il
<xxxcsa21> ?
<moshe742> מישהו יודע אם ניתן להתקין MYSQL חדש ולשים בו DB ישן אם זה יעבוד?
<trew100> חזרתי אני כאן
<trew100> לא להאמין אבל שוב עם אובונטו
<trew100> קובונטו*
<trew100> ועם גרסה 11.4
<trew100> ולא למי ששואל אז השידרוג הלך גרוע ביותר
<trew100> ולכן התקנתי הכל מחדש
<trew100> שתאלו אם יש שיפורים?
<trew100> או כן בטח
<Weihenstephan> יש פה אנשים ? :)
<trew100> הממשק של KDE נראה בדיוק אותו דבר
<trew100> למה שהייתי רגיל 4.6.2 וזה נהדר
<trew100> Weihenstephan: כן
<Weihenstephan> מישהו יודע איך להתקין תוסף פלאש לכרום באובונטו 64 ביט?
<trew100> יש אחד בנתיים
<trew100> רק הסבר קטן פלאש לנגן פלאש?
<Weihenstephan> כן
<Weihenstephan> ליוטיוב
<Weihenstephan> וכו'
<trew100> מנהל החבילות
<trew100> רושמים flash
<trew100> מסמנים V ומאשרים וזהו
<Weihenstephan> אני אנסה שניה
<Weihenstephan> אני לא מאמין שאני מתעכב על זה כבר יומיים
<trew100> מה???
<Weihenstephan> לא מצליח להתקין פלאש..
<Weihenstephan> ניסיתי להוריד מהאתר הרשמי של אדובי
<trew100> בטח אתה חדש בלינוקס
<Weihenstephan> כן.. לא כלכך משופשף
<trew100> לא נורא תלמד עם הזמן
<trew100> כמו כולם פה
<Weihenstephan> ^_^
<Weihenstephan> מה שיותר מעניין אותי בלינוקס זה דווקא
<Weihenstephan> cedega
<Weihenstephan> התוכנה של המשחקים
<trew100> לא מכיר
<trew100> אם כבר אני מכיר קצת את של בלנדר
<Weihenstephan> כמו wine
<Weihenstephan> אבל יותר מתוחזק
<trew100> אבל לא יצא לי להוציא איתה שום משחק רק מודולים תלת מימדיים
<trew100> מעניין
<trew100> Weihenstephan: אה אני חושב שאני יודע על מה אתה מדבר
<Weihenstephan> במרכז התוכנה של אובונטו הוא אומר לי שהתוסף פלאש מתאים גם לכרומיום
<trew100> לא ניסיתי אותו מעולם
<Weihenstephan> זה יעבוד גם על כרום רגיל?
<Weihenstephan> חח
<trew100> נכון
<Weihenstephan> כי הבנתי שכרום וכרומיום זה 2 דברים שונים :>
<trew100> לא אז לא ממש הבנת נכון
<Weihenstephan> וואלה..
<Weihenstephan> אז למה יש להם 2 שמות שונים?
<Weihenstephan> כאילו מה ההבדל?
<trew100> הם אותו דבר רק שכרום מכיל גם דברים קניינים
<trew100> וזה בניגוד לאחיו שמכיל רק קוד פתוח
<Weihenstephan> טוב לדעת.. אני תמיד חשבתי שכרומיום זה גרסה ישנה ולא מפותחת של כרום
<trew100> ראיתם?
<trew100> ראיתם איזה חדשות טובות בקשר לפיירפוקס?
<trew100> בקרוב הוא יקבל את המהירות שיש לווינדוס
<trew100> כך שמשתמשי לינוקס כבר לא יהיו כל כך זנוחים
<soomsoom> firefox? who uses that?
<soomsoom> שום דבר לא יחליף את אפיפני
<soomsoom> :D
<trew100> כן לאפיפיני יש ים של תוספים
<trew100> אגב היום יום השואה?
<trew100> KDE הקפיץ לי עכשיו איזה פתק כזה מהלוח שנה שלו
<trew100> soomsoom: כן?
<soomsoom> חחח צחקתי :D
<soomsoom> וכן היום יום השואה
<trew100> אופסס
<trew100> מזל שיש לי KDE
<trew100> חח
<soomsoom> אל מעבר לטסטינג בראבק :D
<Interruptus> הממ טוב
<Interruptus> הרמתי את אחד הפנטיומים שלי
<Interruptus> על אובונטו 11.04
<Interruptus> זה לא רע בכלל
<Interruptus> על XFCE
<Interruptus> מהיר וטוב יחסית
<Interruptus> רק שודד זיכרון
<Interruptus> מה קרה 330 מגה שולחן עבודה ריק בלי כלום רק טרמינל
<moshe742> 11.04 מתחילה לעלות לי על העצבים, יש דברים שלא עובדים כמו שצריך וגם יש דברים שהיו מאוד מועילים שעכשיו אין ביוניטי
<soomsoom> אתם מוכנים להפסיק להוריד את האובונטו הזה מהשרת הישראלי?
<soomsoom> יש לכם אלפי שרתים
<soomsoom> מהירים להוריד ממנו
<soomsoom> ואתם חייבים להתקע בשרתים ההישראלים?
<soomsoom> פשוט התנהגות בוטה של ישראלים
<soomsoom> חושבים על התחת של עצמם
<soomsoom> :X
<soomsoom> Interruptus:
<soomsoom> :P
<Interruptus> נו השרת האיטלקי יותר טעים
<Interruptus> יש שם iso של לזניה
<HaimN> מאיזה שרת אתם מורידים? אני תמיד מוריד מהשוויצרי
<soomsoom> isoc
<soomsoom> אבל אני לא משתמש בהפצה הזאת
<Interruptus> יצחוק
<soomsoom> אני חושב שהיא לא מייצגת כבר את מה שלינוקס מנסה לייצג המון שנים
<Interruptus> זה תרגום של isoc
<soomsoom> אני חושב שהשרתים של kernel.org
<soomsoom> עושים את העבודה הכי טובה
<soomsoom> אני גם חושב שהם הוסיפו לאחרונה עוד שרת
<soomsoom> כי כבר מספר ימים
<soomsoom> שאני מעל חצי מגה הורדה
<soomsoom> משמה
<Sagi__> ובכן
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-24
<avihay> It's not dead yet
<HaimN> עדיין פעיל פה?
<HaimN> מתכננים משהו ליציאה של 12.04?
<avihay> I plan to go to the library at school and get the image an hour or so before the official release at the outrageous speeds I can get from ISOC there
<avihay> then maybe share it on torrent for as long as I have free internet
<avihay> It'd be nice if Haifux host another q&a / Install-fest
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-25
<blat> hey
<blat> f ?
<serfus> חג שמח!
<Interruptus> חגחגי
<serfus> Interruptus, מתכנן משהו לקראת השחרור מחר?
<Interruptus> הממ כן
<Interruptus> מחשב שניקיתי אותו
<Interruptus> יעני פירמטתי אותו
<Interruptus> והלבשתי אותו כמו כלה (ניקוי מארז וכו)
<serfus> חח יפה
<Interruptus> כן נו
<serfus> נראה לי שאתקין פה התקנה נקייה
<serfus> אחרי יותר מדי שדרוגים
<Interruptus> אני יותר מחכה לXFCE
<Interruptus> 4.10
<serfus> אנסה את קינמון ואם לא אז זובונטו נקי
<serfus> כן.. דחו את זה
<Interruptus> פשוט יותר מדי אכזבות מדסקטופים שטופי תלת מימד
<Interruptus> אמרו היום יצא
<serfus> אני מרגיש בדיוק אותו דבר
<Interruptus> ומתישהוא אמרו מאי
<Interruptus> לא כיף
<serfus> היה אמור להיות גם מחר אם אני לא טועה
<serfus> יאללה אני זז... שיהיה חג שמח וכשר
<serfus> :)
<avihay> the ubuntu.com site doesn't have the usual countdown
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-26
<Interruptus> נו מה עם רליס
<Interruptus> ישנים שם
<Interruptus> נו הבטחתם פנגולין
<Interruptus> עלה של תרד
<Interruptus> אגב
<Interruptus> שמעתי באופן לא ברור
<Interruptus> שאפשרי להתקין יובונטו על אנדרואיד
<Interruptus> הכצעקתה?
<Interruptus> החומרה של האנדרואיד זה פיסי
<Interruptus> כאילו
<Interruptus> אפשרי
<Interruptus> כאילו אהממ
<trew100> מה שכן אחרי שאתה בודק אותו
<trew100> יהיה נחמד אם תעשה על זה פוסט כלשהו
<trew100> אני גם שוקל להשתמש בו אל מחשב חלש עם 1GB זיכרון
<trew100> על*
<Interruptus> כאילו אני מנסה לחשוב באיזה קונסטלציה הסמסונג שלי יריץ יובונטו
<Interruptus> כלומר מעל האנדרואיד או במקום האנדרואיד
<Interruptus> כן צריך לעשות לו מחיקת רום או לא
<Interruptus> איך מכוונים אותו לרשתות הלוקאליות
<Interruptus> ואיך זה יפעל מול חבילת האינטרנט שבאה עם המכשיר
<Interruptus> טוב צריך לחכות למשהו רשמי
<Interruptus> לא להיות הראשון שקופץ לבריכה
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-27
<jramer> ששש
<jramer> ?זה רק צאט ישראלי
<Interruptus> מה עשיתי רע
<Interruptus> שמגיע לי יוניטי
<Interruptus> זה פשוט אובר ענישה
<avihay> Interruptus: you deserve it
<avihay> but you can still be saved: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> XFCE4.10
<Interruptus> kt rg cfkk
<Interruptus> לא רע בכלל
<trew100> אז ךמה אתה לא מרוצה?
<Interruptus> https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa
<Interruptus> מפה
<Interruptus> XFCE4.10
<trew100> Interruptus: יש לי משהו בשבילך
<Interruptus> רק צריך לשחק בו קצת שיראה נורמאלי
<Interruptus> וזה עובד לא רע
<trew100> Interruptus: קח סיבוב
<trew100> http://owncloud.org/
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> נראה תענוג
<trew100> 6GB בחינם עם מזרים מוסיקה זה דווקא נשמע נהדר
<Interruptus> כן זה אכן נהדר
<trew100> אני רק לא מוצא את האפשרות של ההוספת תוספות שהיתה
<trew100> Interruptus: יכול להיות שרק בגרסה החינמית זה כך?
<Interruptus> ישמצב
<Yair> Hey guys , Is someone here?
<Interruptus> http://i.imgur.com/JjJap.png
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> ככה פנגולין נראה
<Interruptus> אחרי קוסטומיזציה רצינית
<Yair> Interruptus , אתה יכול לעזור לי בבקשה? יש לי בעיה
<Interruptus> דסקטופ xfce4.10
<Interruptus> ספיק
<Yair> יש לי במחשב מלא אובונטואים , קרוב לשמונה .
<Yair> אני רוצה לפרמט את המחשב , ולהתקין מחדש אובנטו וbacktrack
<Interruptus> עע אני אף פעם לא בעד לערבב כמה מערכות על מחשב אחד
<Yair> הבעיה היא , שאני לא מצליח להתקין שום הפצה על הדיסק און קי שלי ,
<Yair> אין לי בעיה גם להשאיר רק אובונטו
<Yair> הבעיה היא שאני לא מצליח לפרמט את המחשב
<Interruptus> תעלה מלייבסידי
<Yair> אני אפילו מעדיף להשאיר רק אובונטו , ולהתקין עליו כלים של backtrack .
<Interruptus> cfdisk
<Interruptus> בום טראח
<Interruptus> אין כלום
<Yair> מה זה לייבסידי , כאילו דיסק?
<Yair> cfdisk , מה זה אומר?
<Interruptus> מהתחלה
<Yair> אתה רוצה שאסביר שוב?
<Interruptus> נכון שיש גירדאות הדגמה
<Interruptus> למערכות הפעלה
<Yair> כן
<Yair> כן
<Interruptus> שאתה עולה מהדיסק ועושה מה בא לך
<Interruptus> ולא משנה כלום
<Yair> כן
<Interruptus> יפה
<Yair> נכון
<Interruptus> אז תעלה מאחד כזה
<Interruptus> תריץ פקודה cfdisk
<Yair> הבעיה היא שאני לא מצליח =S
<Interruptus> ותמחק את כל המחיצות
<Yair> אני לא מצליח להתקין על דוק  ואין לי מושג איך להתקין על דיסק רגיל , האם צריך תוכנה כלשהי?
<Interruptus> התקנה זה רק לעלות מהסידי
<Interruptus> לבחור סטורג'
<Interruptus> לעשות מחיצות ואודרוב
<Interruptus> או שיש לך בעיית חומרה
<Interruptus> או שלא יודע
<Yair> באיזה תוכנה אתה משתמש כדי להתקין על דוק ? האם לעשות את זה עם wubi?
<Yair> כי אמרו לי לא להשתמש בה . ..
<Interruptus> אל תשתמש
<Interruptus> בוובי
<Interruptus> לא טוב
<Yair> אז במה ? ב universal usb installer?
<Interruptus> אהא
<Yair> אני לא מצליח להשתמש בו , יש אוליי תוכנה אחרת ?
<Interruptus> unebootin
<Yair> אוקיי , תודה רבה !
<erezson> אהלן
<erezson> מישהו ער?
<erezson> ערה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-28
<nadavr> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-29
<Guest49331> שלום. אני רוצה להתקין אבונטו אבל אני לא יודע מה צריך לעשות בשלב של הביוס אם מישהו יוכל לעזור לי  תודה
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-22
<akaars> חיים לא קלים ברשת...
<lousygarua> רוקנרול
<akaars> גם אופציה
 * akaars לא רוקד כשעצוב
<lousygarua> יש לי ראיון בלינווייט מחר
<akaars> תסביר
<akaars> לינווייט?
<lousygarua> linnovate
<lousygarua> לא יודע
<akaars> לא מכיר
<lousygarua> אמורים להיות קוד פתוח סטאף דרופל וסטאף
<lousygarua> ליאור קסוס
<lousygarua> הוא הסי אי או שלהם או משהו כזה
<lousygarua> לפעמים הוא קיים
<lousygarua> במקומות
<lousygarua> אני בינתיים שומע גו'דאס פריסגט
<lousygarua> בלי ג'
<akaars> זה זה: http://www.linnovate.net/
<akaars> ?
<akaars> We build elegant, slick and sexy web sites
<akaars> נו באמת...
<akaars> :D
<lousygarua> philipballew, i got so much crap on my mind, i didn't manage to buy that postcard yet
<lousygarua> philipballew, it's urgent isn't it
<philipballew> lousygarua, not super urgent no. Just get to it when you can. I'll give you my address ill be in after may 4th you can mail it to if you want.
<lousygarua> philipballew, ok cool, sorry :wq
<lousygarua> hahah i got a vim command by mistake
<philipballew> lousygarua, not a problem. if you want , feel free to write it all in Hebrew.
<philipballew> might be cool
<akaars> לילה טוב
<philipballew> lousygarua, I hope your day was good
<lousygarua> philipballew, well it was shit, but i think tomorrow will be better
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-23
<akaars> בוקר
<akaars> לפחות - אצלי
<lousygarua> akaars, בוקר טוב
<akaars> יאפ
<avihay> מבחינתי עדיין בוקר
<akaars> avihay: אני לגמרי איתך. עד שלא הולכים הביתה - בוקר
<akaars> sad but true
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-24
<akaars> עבודה היא חייינו, אבל לא בשבילינו...
<akaars> שלום?
<lousygarua> avihay, ping
<avihay> lousygarua: pong
<lousygarua> avihay, I have a task on my list that is labled "avihay bot bugging"
<avihay> I need some specifications
<avihay> what do you really want the bot to do
<lousygarua> avihay, you also need sharing it on github/launchpad
<lousygarua> well let' see
<lousygarua> the matara is;
<lousygarua> keep new users in the channel to wait for answers
<avihay> you know that what the bot did could be done by a good topic line, right?
<lousygarua> not annoy returning users
<lousygarua> no
<lousygarua> what is it?
<lousygarua> oh
<lousygarua> wait
<lousygarua> i misread that message
<lousygarua> I'm not sure about the topic line
<lousygarua> not sure if people read it
<lousygarua> as it doesn't always pop up in clients
<lousygarua> also there is a lot of crap in it like || forums: ajshdkjasd || wiki: akuwhdklajshdalsdj ||
<lousygarua> which makes it harder for the eye to spot a nice "please wait for an answer!" message
<asw3> טופיק לא יעזור
<asw3> אנשים שלא מכירים את המהות של irc
<avihay> ok, I guess I just need to modify the bot to store stuff in the home folder
<asw3> ימשיכו להיכנס
<asw3> ולא יחכו
<asw3> בוט לא יעזור
<lousygarua> avihay, use sqlite
<lousygarua> asw3, למה שבוט לא יעזור?
<lousygarua> אתה מכיר את הרעיון של הבוט של אביחי?
<lousygarua> בוט מעצבן שאומר פעם אחת פר ניקניים (או יוזר אם יש כזה דבר שאפשר לזהות) שלום בלה בלה תחכה לתשובה זה יכול לקחת זמן לאנשים לראות את השאלה הם לא יושבים ומסתכלים על הצ'אנל כל הזמן כי אין להם חיים
<lousygarua> סבלנות אחי
<asw3> זה לא יעזור
<asw3> אני מכיר את ה- irc יותר מידי זמן
<asw3> ברגע שאין אף אחד שיענה
<asw3> אנשים פשוט לא שואלים
<asw3> הם שואלים בדרך כלל אם אפשר לשאול
<asw3> הם אף פעם לא ישקיעו
<avihay> well, I ran the experiment here, and the results were positive
<asw3> אם אף אחד לא יגיד להם כן
<lousygarua> מניסיון שלי נשארתי הרבה זמן בצ'אנלים שלא ענו לי וענו לי כעבור שעה ואז ישר קיבלתי אלרט כזה והיה צ'ט
<avihay> want my logs?
<asw3> אתה זה לא מישהו שנכנס במזדמן
<asw3> ושואל שאלה
<lousygarua> זה לא רלוונטי, עדיף לנסות מאשר להגיד מראש שזה לא יעבוד
<asw3> וסוגר את הקליינט
<lousygarua> מקסימום הניסוי ייכשל
<lousygarua> avihay, and you, use sqlite3
<asw3> שיהיה לכם בהצלחה
<lousygarua> it has python bindings
<avihay> lousygarua: plain text
<asw3> בכל אופן הערוץ דיי מת
<lousygarua> asw3, הערוץ סבבה דווקא יחסית לפעם
<lousygarua> וגם באסה יחסית לפעם
<avihay> asw, there was a surge of newcomers about a month ago. they were all gone in 90 seconds.
<lousygarua> אבל ראיתי פה כמה אנשים שבאים ושואלים ומקבלים תשובה
<avihay> I deployed bot
<avihay> insta-activity on the channel, and not just the bot
<lousygarua> avihay, why plain text? oh you're only storing nicknames
<lousygarua> avihay, a nick per-line can be nice
<lousygarua> another file for configuration such as messages in different languages
<avihay> yes. don't need a shotgun to kill a fly
<lousygarua> avihay, maybe you should use redis to store the nicknames
<avihay> where a laser will do just fine
<lousygarua> :)
<avihay> redis?
<lousygarua> http://redis.io/
<avihay> well, currently I'm loading the list to memory
<avihay> and working off of that. internaly, python uses it's hash implementation for a reasonably fast access
<avihay> our channel doesn't receive enough traffic to really necessitate only loading a part of the name database to memory at one time
<lousygarua> avihay, i was kidding.
<lousygarua> just keep that damned thing in a file between test-session runs
<avihay> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-25
<avihay> lousygarua: well, I'm more or less done
<lousygarua> avihay, upload the code
<lousygarua> you will benefit from it
<lousygarua> it will make you think beautifulizing it better
<lousygarua> unless it's beautiful of course
<avihay> I don't have an account in either service
<lousygarua> but also we might need to share it to canonical admins so they can run the code
<avihay> it's not a beauty queen, but there are no serious dragons
<lousygarua> you should at least have a launchpad account and join the ubuntu-il mailing list
<lousygarua> did you use some version control on it?
<avihay> no
<avihay> maybe I should try it to see if it works
<Avis_bot> avi_test_nic: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> avi_test_nic: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<avihay> .message avi_test_nic: test
<Avis_bot> message stored
<lousygarua> avihay, one change that may be nice to add is sending this as a private message
<lousygarua> so it won't bloat the channel
<avihay> I thought about it too. I think it would be strange for new users
<lousygarua> avihay, interesting though
<Avis_bot> avi_test_nic: avihay has sent you a message on 2013-04-25 00:16:17 UTC:  test
<lousygarua> t
<lousygarua> avihay, so leave it in a normal message for now unless the specs will change
<Avis_bot> avihay_test_nic_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> avihay_test_nic_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<avihay_test_nic> well, now it knows that nic==nic_==nic__==nic______________
<lousygarua> avihay, nice though
<lousygarua> t
<lousygarua> why do i forget the damned tr
<lousygarua> t
<lousygarua> relht saldruyhtsadfg
<lousygarua> dammit
<lousygarua> avihay, upload the project to your launchpad account, really, as an ubuntu user you should have one, especially if you contribute stuff
<avihay> well, I'm actually a KDE user
<avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/731780/ http://pastebin.kde.org/731786/
<avihay> I don't use "gnome software" or the mishmash of programs that come with a standard gnome installation (which is the same as unity btw), except for synaptic, but synaptic is perfect
<avihay> and I currently only contribute bug reports and some support in #kubuntu
<avihay> because I almost only use KDE software, my bug reports almost always go to the KDE bug tracker
<avihay> lousygarua:  I'm going to sleep. tell me if you need help configuring willie. I found out that the most common reason for not managing to load it, is a bad bot name. and I couldn't tell what the error was without looking at the raw log
<lousygarua> avihay, launchpad is more than a bug tracker
<lousygarua> avihay, and it's not only for ubuntu
<lousygarua> avihay, it's more like a code-sharing platform like github with issues and all only it runs by canonical
<avihay> oh, on my bot I only run my two modules
<lousygarua> and it's the main place for ubuntu development and related shit such as mailing lists and wiki and stuff
<lousygarua> avihay, still, version control it
<avihay> the bot auto loads everything in the modules folder
<lousygarua> i don't wanna upload work which is not my own
<avihay> I rename the modules folder to _modules, create a new one, and put mine in there
<avihay> it's a 30 min hack code. I didn't even bother to add my copyrights there
<avihay> oh, the code is licenced under EFL
<avihay> not my call since it's based off another module
<lousygarua> avihay, you should update the code tomorrow with copyright and all, don't publish something hackish
<lousygarua> and give yourself proper credit :)
<lousygarua> i'm not familiar with EFL
<lousygarua> oh i se
<lousygarua> e
<lousygarua> it's based of a nice willie project
<avihay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eiffel_Forum_License
<avihay> oh, cool: ersion 2 of the license, the latest as of 2008, is the first version to be GPL compatible
<lousygarua> avihay, there's already a github for willie https://github.com/embolalia/willie
<lousygarua> you should fork it and add your code
<lousygarua> then i'll allow you not to add your copyright :)
<avihay> my code doesn't use the built-in dict/autosave thingy to store it's data, and it doesn't scale well. there's no reason for it to go into the willie project
<avihay> no point in forking it
<avihay> how bout I just make a public bit-bucket project out of each module?
<avihay> bit-bucket is (also) git based
<avihay>  lousygarua^^
<lousygarua> avihay, no need to open a new repository on bitbucket, just fork the project and then it's on your own repository and you don't have to contribute it back to the willie project,
<lousygarua> you can do the bitbucket trick if you want
<lousygarua> i recon you have an account there
<Avis_bot> akaars: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> akaars: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<akaars> חממ... בוט. בוט זה טוב ונכון.
<philipballew> lousygarua, morning!
<philipballew> hope all is well
<Avis_bot> Zeev_i: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Zeev_i: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-26
<Avis_bot> philballew: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> philballew: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<philballew> whoever made this is a good person
<Avis_bot> _Phil_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> _Phil_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-27
<avihay> lousygarua:  <Avis_bot> philballew: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! ...   <philballew> whoever made this is a good person
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-28
<philipballew> lousygarua, greeting!
<philipballew> lousygarua, post card?
<nady> אקרובט
<nady> מה מתקינים שאני יוכל לילחוצ על לחצנים
<avihay> לחצנים?
<nady> כן לאשר מצלמה וכאלה לא מגיב לי
<nady> http://beta.spinchat.co.il/chat/?page=chat#_=_
<avihay> אתה יכול לנסות להריץ xev ולראות אם הם בכלל נרשמים כנלחצים במערכת
<philipballew> lousygarua, stilll up?
<philipballew> *still
<lousygarua> philipballew, yeah a bit busy
<lousygarua> you'll kill me
<lousygarua> i didn't buy the postcard
<philipballew> lousygarua, I figured.
<philipballew> so thats what I wanted to ask about
<philipballew> do, can you please send it by Wednesday
<philipballew> and send it to this address I am about to post here
<philipballew> Philip Ballew
<philipballew> 1404 Wesley LN.
<philipballew> Auburn CA 95603
<philipballew> USA
<philipballew> lousygarua, is that alright?
<lousygarua> philipballew, yes i shoudl have a free day tomorrow
<philipballew> lousygarua, thanks, make sure it says something like "hello from wherever you live" or whatever.
<philipballew> lousygarua, Also, feel free to write it in Hebrew. Americans here will eat that up.
<philipballew> only if you want to though,
<lousygarua> philipballew, i will
<lousygarua> i thought about sending you some jerusalem postcard
<lousygarua> but maybe it will be a tel aviv one
<lousygarua> i'm sorry i haven't got to do that yet
<lousygarua> i suck
<philipballew> lousygarua, either works. I have never been there. I forgive you for not sending one yet.
<lousygarua> philipballew, what's up besides that?
<philipballew> lousygarua, this is finals week starting tomorrow so I might die. What about you?
<lousygarua> philipballew, I dunno
<lousygarua> havcen't decided yet
<lousygarua> but being busy
<lousygarua> too much
<lousygarua> that i sometimes need to stop and reset myself
<philipballew> lousygarua, I have been the same, though after the 30th I am off of school for a while.
<lousygarua> but you got the finals so it's a headache
<philipballew> lousygarua, I am gonna take a nap after finals
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-22
<shoshi> hi
<shoshi> is anyone here?
<Egbert9e9> aww :<
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-23
<nodedfree> יאללה להרים לכם שרת משחק
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-24
<shoshiro> hi, anyone here?
<shoshiro> not much luck here.. :)
<TheMask> היי
<TheMask> מה המצב ?
<TheMask> אהלן
<Avihay> vhh
<Avihay> היי
<TheMask> מה קורה אביחי ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-29
<lior> hey
